#ubuntu-testing 2008-10-20
 * PrivateVoid waves to everyone
<FD_F> Hello i want start testing packages can anyone give me start point ?
<heno> does anyone know how to connect to a kvm instance running on a remote machine with -vnc?
<mathiaz> heno: you need to get the vnc port and then point your vnc client to the vm_host_ip:vnc_port
<mathiaz> heno: the default port is 5900
<mathiaz> heno: I usually use: vinagre vm_host_ip:5900
<heno> mathiaz: right, that was my guess too, but it doesn't work :(  I can vnc into the desktop of the machine (isis:5900) itself from this box (hp) but not into the kvm session running on isis:5901. I can reach the kvm from isis itself though at localhost:5901
<mathiaz> heno: is the vnc client listening on all the ip or the just localhost?
<mathiaz> heno: there may be a firewall in between also
<mathiaz> heno: what I usually do is to do local port forwarding with an an ssh client
<heno> mathiaz: I don't know where it's listening, but the vnc session made by the normal vnc-server comes through just fine. The machines are both under my desk and there are no firewalls running on either AFAICT
<heno> I can try port forwarding
<mathiaz> heno: kvm -vnc may only listen on localhost by default
<mathiaz> heno: you may wanna try starting the kvm process with -vnc 0.0.0.0:5901
<heno> mathiaz: actually '0.0.0.0' or the IP of he machine? (is it an IP mask?)
<mathiaz> heno: the ip is the list of host that are allowed to connect to the vnc server
<mathiaz> heno: 0.0.0.0 means - anyone can connect to the vnc server
<heno> mathiaz: no luck. with that it won't connect from the local machine either. Nor does -vnc actual-ip:5901 work
<mathiaz> heno: hm - what does netstat on the vm host says when kvm is started?
<mathiaz> heno: it seems that local port fowarding is the other option you have
<heno> netstat says it's listening to 5900 (regular vnc-server) but not 5901 (kvm)
<heno> mathiaz: is 'ssh -L 5902:proxy:5902 henrik@isis-ip the command I should use?
<heno> where isis is the machine kvm is running
<stgraber> heno: vncviewer -via henrik@isis-ip localhost::5902
<mathiaz> heno: hm - the problem is that 5901 isn't opened
<mathiaz> heno: so it seems that kvm isn't running a vnc server at all
<mathiaz> heno: are you using kvm directly or libvirt to manage your vm guests?
<heno> mathiaz: I'm running it directly. I think it's running a server because it works fine on the local machine. Port forwarding worked btw, thanks!
<heno> now I just need to get it working in vinagre
<ara> morning all :-)
<heno> morning ara!
<ara> morning heno :-)
<heno> testing on hardware of bug 246269 would be appreciated
<heno> boot with the option vga=792 set in grub
<persia> stgraber, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases updated.  Is that what you wanted, or are you looking for something different?
 * persia fixes a copy & paste error
<stgraber> persia: well, that's only one testcase but I guess in your case it covers everything (you don't have different ways of installing, do you ?) so that should be good
<persia> stgraber, That's really all we wanted.  The main goal is to make sure that some humans have actually looked at the images and that we can select a known-good-image for beta, RC, etc.
<persia> Things working would be neat, but the basic image and install tests most of the essential bits.
<persia> And no, there's no alternate CD.
<persia> stgraber, Also, how would it impact you to remove the "Mobile Testing" section from w.u.c/Testing/Cases ?  As I understand it, those are out of date and not maintained.
<persia> The pages themselves are probably interesting to be resurrected at some point : they just aren't a current set of tests.
 * heno is away for a bit
<PrivateVoid> anyone having any success with getting intrepid's flash to work with ustream.tv or 12seconds.tv?
<PrivateVoid> I got discon after asking... so here goes the questions again... sorry for the duplicate
<PrivateVoid> anyone having any success with getting intrepid's flash to work with ustream.tv or 12seconds.tv?
<persia> PrivateVoid, Which flash do you have installed?
<PrivateVoid> the one from the repos -- I believe it is version 10
<persia> Well, I suspect you have flashplugin-nonfree.  Some people find adobe-flashplugin works differently.  I don't use either, so I'm just guessing.
<liw> is ISO testing going on? or not yet?
<davmor2> not yet
<liw> ook, then I'll return later
<persia> Doesn't that usually start after the tuesday builds (so ~ 3:00 UTC, or in ~ 12 hours)
<davmor2> persia: we were hoping to get in early so we could get better testing coverage under less pressure, but it was not to be :)
<persia> davmor2, Yeah : you would have had to prep the developers, as there were too many changes today.
<davmor2> persia: I think heno sent out a mail to those lines :)
<persia> Oh.  I haven't seen it yet.  I did see a lot of changes, so I suspect others haven't seen it either.
<davmor2> ce la vie anyway :)
<persia> changes to core things like the installer too :)
<davmor2> persia: I know that's why I'm waiting on the email to say I can start testing for real :)
<davmor2> oh and tested upgrade on my main machine too :)
<PrivateVoid> yes... I have non-free persia...
<PrivateVoid> there is an adobe-flashplugin in the repos for 64bit?
<davmor2> persia: I have adobe installed too
<PrivateVoid> davmor2 - my issue with adobe is that streaming does not function when I try to broadcast on ustream.tv or 12seconds.tv
<davmor2> Pass
<PrivateVoid> it works fine under 8.04 and flashplugin-nonfree
<PrivateVoid> but with 8.10 and the Adobe 10 version of flashplugin-nonfree it does not...
<PrivateVoid> but if there is a different option as persia  said then I will try that when I get hom tonight
<PrivateVoid> the rest of flash 10 works better... no more menus going under images, etc.
<ara> have you noticed lately that apport gives "wrong" close messages? like "firefox closed unexpectely" and alike, that are not true?
<persia> ara, Are you sure they aren't true?  Maybe it crashed when closing when you logged out last time?
<ara> persia: i just tried that in a fresh installed intrepid
<persia> ara, So you got that message when firefox had *never* run?
<ara> persia: yes, I think so. I will double check that, though
<persia> ara, Please file that bug before you do : I'm *really* curious to see what crashed.
<persia> (as apport is surely reacting to *something* in /var/crash
<ara> persia: ok, will do
<davmor2> I don't have it here
<persia> davmor2, Which is precisely the interesting bit :)  Luckily, apport should show us exactly what crashed.  Whether we care is an entirely different matter.
<davmor2> :)
<ara> persia: I cannot report, as it is so freshly installed intrepid, that it needed to get updates. If it happens again after the update, I will report again
<persia> ara, Why can't you report it?  apport doesn't let you?
<persia> ara, Really, I'm only curious how firefox got started if you say it didn't start, and the apport data was the easiest way to check.
<sbeattie> persia: if she was trying to report something else via apport and firefox crashed...
 * ara -> lunch
<persia> sbeattie, Exactly.  That's why I was curious.  Anything apport reports should be true, although it may be confused.
<sbeattie> right, but its a bit problematic if firefox's configuration is hosed enough that it fails on every restart...
<persia> Or even just the first restart after an install.  That's why I wanted the apport report, rather than waiting for upgrade, and seeing if it still happens.  While it might not need fixing, it at least shows what crashed, and maybe why.
<kryptomorf> I am trying to install ubuntu 8.10 beta on an acer machine, but there is some trouble loading gdm, is this something the testing team is interested in?
<ara> kryptomorf: do you get the live cd up and running?
<kryptomorf> no thats the problem
<heno> kryptomorf: could you try the latest daily image? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<kryptomorf> sure
<heno> (the 32-bit one is slightly over-sized)
<kryptomorf> yes I see, ill see if I can find an empty DVD
<slangasek> first RC test images up
<slangasek> will definitely have some rerolls yet, I already know of at least one critical bug on them
<kryptomorf> heno: i have tested with the daily image, and its still the the same - gdm crashed and ubuntu drops to some tty
 * afflux grabs alternate-amd64
<mathiaz> stgraber: It seems that the list of test cases on the qa tracker hasn't been updated with the latest version of the ServerInstall wiki page
<mathiaz> stgraber: tests have been added to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/ServerInstall
<mathiaz> stgraber: and they haven't been added to the qa tracker.
<stgraber> mathiaz: yeah, I know. I have the new Ubuntu mobile one only since this morning, I'll be updating them tonight and ping a sysadmin to do the SQL update.
<stgraber> mathiaz: around ?
<stgraber> mathiaz: you added the JeOS testcase, we currently have a separate image with that testcase on the tracker is this one obsolete ?
<mathiaz> stgraber: you can remove the JeOS images
<stgraber> ok
<mathiaz> stgraber: as of intrepid JeOS is part of the -server iso and not an separate iso anymore
<stgraber> ok, and these JeOS testcases are for both amd64 and i386 ?
<stgraber> (the previous JeOS was i386 only)
<stgraber> mathiaz: ^
<mathiaz> stgraber: yes - both amd64 and i386 are supported
<stgraber> ok
<stgraber> persia: ping
<stgraber> persia: Ubuntu Mobile and Ubuntu MID, what arch is that ?
<stgraber> lpia ?
<stgraber> hmm, that doesn't really matter in fact as there is only one image anyway, I'll just not specify an architecture
#ubuntu-testing 2008-10-21
<stgraber> ok, testcases change have been sent to RT, let's hope a sysadmin will apply it first thing tomorrow
<persia> stgraber, Mobile is i386.  MID is lpia.  There's only one image available for each anyway.
<persia> Oh, you already said that :)
<charlie-tca> Other than changing a couple of settings, it looks like the Xubuntu upgrade to 8.10 is working.
<davmor2> Morning Everybody
<slangasek> ubuntu desktop images, right-sized and updated 'n' stuff, should be posting in the next half hour or so
<davmor2> \o/
<slangasek> <grump> or not, the desktop image is still oversized
 * slangasek drops a langpack and respins
<nand> hey!
<nand> Do you have an idea of the status of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/removing-old-kernels ? (uninstall old kernels, remove old grub entries)
<nand> I'd like to update the latest ideas marked "in development" in brainstorm, and I was unable to see if this one is done or not...
<nand> hrm, nm, "Last-good-boot is implemented fully in Intrepid/8.10 now."
<davmor2> nand: system cleaner does it for you
<nand> davmor2: thanks for the info!
<nand> And a last one : https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/encrypted-private-directories : Is the encrypted ~/Private directory gonna be default, or is it going to be configurable? I haven't found any indication in the last live iso
<persia> It's configurable, but ubiquity doesn't have an interface to generate it on install.  The option is presented on the alternate CDs.
<nand> Ok, and is that configurable after the install?
 * persia looks at what it does
<persia> Yes, but non-trvially, from what I see.  Looks like one installs ecryptfs-utils, sets some environment variables, and runs ecryptfs-setup-private.  I'm guessing that ecryptfs-setup-private has a better front end post-install than in the installer.
<nand> okay, so that's feasible, but not for the common user. Thanks a lot for the infos!
<persia> There's probably a better way : I'm reconstructing from looking at installer internals, rather than from any idea how it's supposed to work.
 * nand will need to add the "partially implemented" status in UB
<persia> nand, You'd probably do better to check with kirkland (likely in #ubuntu-server) about it : there might be a nice document somewhere making it easy for endusers.
<nand> persia: ok thanks for the pointer!
<davmor2> persia, nand: he did a blog post on it
<nand> davmor2: eh, thanks! /me looks for it
<nand> http://dustinkirkland.wordpress.com/2008/10/03/whats-in-my-encrypted-private-directory/
<nand> simple... but unfortunately not for common users :(
<kryptomorf> when trying to install, gdm crashes, with an "Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode" error. Can anybody help me with this?
<kryptomorf> when installing 8.10, that is
<persia> kryptomorf, Which graphics card?
<kryptomorf> im not sure, some onboard acer card
<kryptomorf> lspci says: Silicon Integrated Systems?
<persia> Hrm.  someone else reported something like that yesterday.  You might search launchpad for a bug.  Maybe it has a workaround.
<kryptomorf> yes well, I can't seem to find anything appropriate, but I'll keep looking..
<davmor2> heno: Morning
<heno> morning davmor2
<heno> I see we have some CDs
<heno> there is still a fairly long milestoned bug list though
<davmor2> I spoke to slangasek this morning he is basically just cleaning up the images so they aren't over sized and then respining them.  I've started with netboot but it isn't on the tracker at the moment
<davmor2> I think pitti has taken over now though so he can sleep :)
<davmor2> heno: can you put mini.iso on the tracker or should I speak to pitti?
<heno> davmor2: I'll get it
<davmor2> heno: Thanks :)
<persia> stgraber, How can I find the mobile stuff on iso.qa.ubuntu.com ?
<heno> persia: are you sure the addition has landed? I don't see the mobile cases in the admin interface either
<heno> we may still be waiting for a sysadmin to push the change (typically Ng does that)
<persia> heno, I don't.  Yesterday stgraber confirmed that all the required information was present.
<persia> Ah.  OK.  Any idea when that might happen?
<heno> persia: can you check with Ng? stgraber probably won't be around for a few hours
<persia> OK.
<persia> Word on the updates for today is "soon".
<persia> Hmm.  http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/ubuntumobile/all works now, but it says "We are not testing".
<davmor2> persia: it needs an admin to add the relevant tests :)
<persia> OK.  Then "soon" :)
<davmor2> heno: ^^
 * persia still doesn't see "Ubuntu MID", but such is life, and it doesn't matter that much anyway
 * heno looks
<persia> heno, While you're at it, Mythbuntu is the same, so I suppose it needs the same treatment.
<heno> persia: I can add them now. what are the build numbers?
<persia> build numbers?
<heno> yep, see it
<heno> image number, like 20081021.1, say
<persia> Do you mean which image is the RC candidate?
<persia> I'll go find out :)
<heno> right
<stgraber> morning
<persia> Good morning stgraber.
<davmor2> stgraber: morning dude what time is it there?
<stgraber> 7am
<persia> heno, Sorry for the delay.  Ubuntu Mobile RC candidate is 20081021.
<persia> stgraber, Where should the cases for the Ubuntu MID flavour go?
<heno> persia: updating
<persia> heno, Thanks.
<heno> persia: I can add MID too now - same build #?
<persia> heno, No, there should be a 20081021.1 coming out soon, which would be better.
<heno> ok, I'll just add that then
<persia> heno, Also, I don't see MID in the filter list?  Where will it go?
<heno> hm, not sure ;)
<heno> stgraber: ^ ?
 * heno afk
<persia> It seems to have dropped into Ubuntu Mobile for some reason.
<persia> stgraber, When you get a chance, could you pull that out?  They are different flavours, with different DEs, and are both likely to go multiarch for Jaunty.
<persia> Not critical for this test cycle, just because there aren't that many testers or test cases, but it ought be sorted at some point.
<persia> Also, I can't seem to download the Ubuntu Mobile image from the tracker, although it is available on cdimage, and shows up.  Is there something else that needs doing?
<davmor2> morning cgregan
<davmor2> heno: netboot done
<cgregan> mornong
<cgregan> s/o/i
<davmor2> :D
<davmor2> Wake up Dude
<stgraber> persia: Ubuntu Mobile, both are there
<persia> stgraber, Can they be separated in the future?  They are less similar than Ubuntu Desktop and Xubuntu Desktop.
<stgraber> I didn't want to add two filters as they both only had one entry and I didn't want to add them to the Ubuntu category either as there would have been lost in the middle of all the desktop,alternate,server and dvd images
<persia> You've convinced me.
<persia> For Jaunty, there are plans to make both of those work i386, amd64, and lpia, and probably at least one more flavour (Kubuntu-mobile), maybe two.  Would "Mobile" be a sensible filter for all of those, or do you think they belong with Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<ara> morning all :-)
<heno> morning ara!
<ara> hey heno :-)
<ara> Is the ubuntu alternate i386 worth testing? I see that desktop is rebuilding and I don't know if the are going to rebuild alternate any time soon
<heno> I think the desktops are just being redone to fix over-size, so alternates should be ok
<heno> ara: ^
<ara> heno: thanks :-) I will test some of the installations, at least in vm, while doing some other stuff
 * heno starts xubuntu 64-bit desktop
 * davmor2 download mobile
<persia> davmor2, From cdimage directly, or from the tracker?
<davmor2> persia: trackers link should be the one on cdimage
<persia> davmor2, Right.  Tracker link wasn't working for me, which is why I asked : I might be doing it wrong.
<davmor2> persia: no it's not linking to anything
<persia> davmor2, Do you know if that is something easy to change, or if it requires a DB update?
<davmor2> No idea I have very little to do with that side of the tracker speak to stgraber, heno etc
<liw> iso testing has started, y es?
<davmor2> liw: Yeap join the fun Dude
<heno> liw: y es :)
<heno> new desktop images are up too, no longer over-sized
<stgraber> persia: I didn't fix the download link as that requires code update in the magic that guess the URL from an image on the tracker
<persia> stgraber, Because the path is funny?
<stgraber> persia: well, because cdimage is funny
<stgraber> persia: I'm asking for a .manifest file at the root of cdimage for hmm at least 3 releases but still don't have it
<persia> stgraber, What would the .manifest contain?
<stgraber> path to the file, size and md5 would be great
<stgraber> I have a LP bug for that somewhere
<stgraber> bug 148944
 * pedro_ rsyncing the desktop image
<Koon> stgraber: would it be possible to add the "Tomcat server" task test scenario to the server testcases on iso.qa.ubuntu.com ?
 * davmor2 rsync's images
<Koon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/ServerInstall#tomcat-server
<stgraber> hmm, we same to have a problem there, it was supposed to be added
<stgraber> *seem
 * pedro_ testing the i386 desktop image
<stgraber> Koon: fixed
<davmor2> heno: I got the latest ubuntu's synced now are they safe to test?
 * heno takes some Kubuntu 64-bit desktop tests
<heno> davmor2: AFAIK, yes. they were only being fixed for size issues
<davmor2> cool I'll start wubi and m-a tests then :)
<Koon> stgraber: cool, thanks !
<stgraber> I take Ubuntu Alternate 32bit, LTSP and probably some other testcases
 * ara takes  alternate i386
 * heno takes kub-64 alt oem
 * ara installs in Spanish, to check localization 
<davmor2> persia: failing to install on my acer
<persia> davmor2, Excellent!  How?
<davmor2> persia: locks up on detecting hardware.  I'm going to give my usb drive a clean and try again in a minute
<persia> davmor2, Fails to boot live, or fails to boot post-install?
<davmor2> fails to boot live
<heno> davmor2: do other images work on the acer?
<persia> Also, is this behaviour different than deskop?
<davmor2> heno: unr is on it now
<persia> davmor2, That's not a useful comparison, as this would be a kernel/HAL/udev sort of thing.
<heno> kryptomorf mentioned a problem on an acer as well
<davmor2> persia: Like I say I'm going to give the drive a clean and try again incase of corruption
<persia> I believe there's something odd about intrepid's SiS video driver, as I've heard a few reports.  Does this Acer also use that driver?
<davmor2> persia: it's not sis it's intel
<persia> Then it's a different issue.
<davmor2> might be wifi
 * davmor2 dounle checks his hardware
<davmor2> s/n/b
<davmor2> persia: it's an intel corp Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Gfx Controller
<davmor2> heno: if you get chance at all I would appreciate a second on netboot edubuntu install.
<heno> davmor2: ok, will do
<persia> davmor2, Definitely a different issue then.
<luisbg_> I've heard there is some fun RC testing around here
<luisbg_> I came to watch it myself :)
 * davmor2 hits luisbg_ with his big hammer and points out there are no spectators here ;)
<davmor2> luisbg_: Join the party Dude :)
<charlie-tca> anyone mind if I test Xubuntu livecd?
<davmor2> help yourself charlie-tca
<davmor2> persia: what would the boot option be for verbose on mobile?
<davmor2> I might find out where it's locking up that way
<persia> Same as anything else.  I think it's noquiet, but I'm not 100% sure.
<davmor2> persia: ta I'll try it
<luisbg_> davmor2, :)
<luisbg_> anyone up to testing the ubuntu studio install cd?
 * pedro_ doing desktop oem
<davmor2> that's xp and vista up oh and look at that cd's have just finished syncing too :)
<heno> davmor2: re bug 276317 - edubuntu-desktop depends on ubuntu-desktop, which in turn only recommends OOo and FF, so I guess it's expected
<heno> ogra: is that correct? OOo and FF are excluded from netboot installs of Edubuntu
<stgraber> slangasek: LTSP failed
<stgraber> (and we know why)
<davmor2> heno: It's missing other stuff too which I'm guessing are only recommends.
<davmor2> persia: yay up and running
<ogra> heno, ?
<ogra> heno, edubuntu-desktop is just an addon requiring ubuntu-desktop
<stgraber> ogra: it's still listed on the netboot
<persia> davmor2, What changed?
<ogra> stgraber, though it might need a special caes for xubuntu :/
<ogra> stgraber, yes, but edubuntu-desktop should depend on ubuntu-desktop in any case (at least it did when i maintained it, not sure who took it now)
<heno> ogra: right, we were just wondering if the new behaviour with netboot was as expected. Installs fine, but leaves out OO and FF
<ogra> weird
<davmor2> persia: I cleaned the usb drive by using sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb and then tried it again
<stgraber> ogra: yeah, the d-i component should only set the repository to main+restricted if that's Ubuntu and all 4 if that's anything else
<heno> it's fine, u-desktop only _recommends_ OO and FF
<stgraber> ogra: or if possible just check the sources.list we have on the install target
<persia> davmor2, OK.  I thought you'd found a bug.
<ogra> stgraber, ubuntu or kubuntu
<davmor2> ogra: leaves out loadsa canonical stuff too.  No jockey etc
<ogra> stgraber, ugh, that sounds like a big patch
<ogra> davmor2, i havent touched edubuntu since hardy i'm not sure who takes care now
<ogra> it should depends on ubuntu-desktop as it did before
<stgraber> ogra: if [ -n `cat /target/etc/apt/sources.list | grep -v ^# | grep universe` ]; ?
<davmor2> ogra: it pulls in all the generic gnome stuff just not the other stuff as far as I can see
<stgraber> ogra: (haven't tried it)
<ogra> stgraber, yeah, could work
<ogra> davmor2, Depends: ubuntu-desktop
<davmor2> persia: no wifi
<ogra> thats what i see for the edubuntu-desktop package
<ogra> that should pull in all ubuntu-desktop deps
<stgraber> ogra: or just a [ -d /cdrom/dists/intrepid/universe ]
<stgraber> ogra: this one is probably more reliable
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> and smaller :)
<davmor2> persia: no brightness control
<persia> bug #284354
<persia> Dunno about brightness.  ogra?
<stgraber> ogra: can you do that fix ? I have a demo box to setup by the end of the day + some meetings. If you can't I'm happy to do it tonight after work.
<ogra> persia, what image ?
<persia> mobile.
<ogra> stgraber, later today, yes
<ogra> persia, gnome-power-manager
<stgraber> slangasek: ^ if we have that fix today, will you rebuild the alternate images for it ? (and possible some other bugs, who knows)
<persia> ogra, Is there already a bug?
<ogra> no idea what you guys are testing there, works on the Q1 here
<ogra> not that i know of
<ogra> note that brightness wont work on VMs
<davmor2> ogra: acer aspire one a110
<ogra> did you try normal ubuntu on it already ?
<ogra> it shouldnt differ at all
<ogra> hat would be a generic gpm bug
<ogra> or hal
<davmor2> no I had unr on it
<ogra> i suspect gpm, hal or even kernel acpi
<ogra> but that would need confirmation with std ubuntu
<ogra> mobile doesn nothing special about that parts
<davmor2> ogra I'll try it after
<heno> ara: if you have images with multiple drives there, and/or a USB CD-ROM bug 282037 could use some testing; the vesa bug is 246269
<ara> heno: ok, thanks
<afflux> Am I the only one having issues with the images in kvm? It seems to freeze randomly.
 * ara reboots
<afflux> last time I wasn't even able to change the VT because the display went mad when I did this, before I was able to read the syslog and the process list. They always got stuck with no appaerent reason.
 * pedro_ starts kubuntu i386
<afflux> Sometimes while installing packages, sometimes while loading some installer components.
<heno> afflux: have you tried using the -vnc option?
<heno> That's working fine for me here - it might be a display issue
<afflux> not yet. It's currently hanging at 2% of hardware detection in virtualbox
<afflux> I fear it's an issue with my system..
<heno> I did have similar issues when I tried doing multiple installs to the same disk image - I assume it's not that :)
<afflux> you mean simultaneous? no, that's not it ;)
<heno> yes it was a head->desk moment for me ;)
<schwuk> heno: lol
<schwuk> afflux: intrepid or hardy (on the host)?
 * ara takes xubuntu desktop 32bits
<afflux> intrepid
<afflux> schwuk: ^
<davmor2> persia: ogra: still no working wifi even though it says the atheros driver is enabled
<schwuk> afflux: oh well. I had similar symptoms with kvm under hardy, but they went away with Intrepid.
<ogra> davmor2, yes, thats bug 284354
<ogra> davmor2, if you install linux-backports-modules it should work
<davmor2> okay
<ogra> i'm pusing for a kernel update before rleease with that ath5k fix
<ogra> *pushing even
<afflux> schwuk: hmm
<afflux> I'll maybe try on a different machine (hardy) in the next few days, or rather around weekend.
<ogra> stgraber, is there a bug open for the ltsp buildfailure ?
 * ara -> lunch
<ogra> stgraber, http://paste.ubuntu.com/60602/ i'm still waiting for a confirmation from cody-sommerville that the dir actually exists though
<stgraber> ogra: I haven't opened a bug report, I'll do it if nobody did
<ogra> if we need one at least
<ogra> the fix should work i guess, but cody doesnt answer
<ogra> i want to first make sure the dir actually is present on xubuntu CDs
<stgraber> ogra: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/intrepid-alternate-amd64.list
<stgraber> ogra: /dists/intrepid/universe/binary-amd64/Release
 * pedro_ doing kubuntu alt i386
<ogra> stgraber, perfect, thanks
<heno> NOTICE: We are re-spinning alternates to fix LTSP
<ogra> stgraber, can you do the tests of it, i promised to track another compiz bug which i need to turn to
<stgraber> ogra: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ltsp/+bug/287098
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 287098 in ltsp "LTSP fails to install from Ubuntu Alternate" [Undecided,New]
<ogra> gah
<ogra> already uploaded, need to remember to close that manually :)
<stgraber> ogra: I just filed the bug so you can close it
<stgraber> :)
<stgraber> np, that's just so we can also track it on the ISO tracker
<mvo> tea!
<mvo> sbeattie: could you re-run your massive upgrade test please? from what I can see from the logs at 18th the problems should be all(?) fixed now
<sbeattie> mvo: sure.
<mvo> thanks!
<heno> mvo, sbeattie: nice work :)
<davmor2> ogra: persia: bloody weird I moved the brightness by using the keys and now it seems to think it exists?
<ogra> wow
<slangasek> quick fyi, we have another round of Ubuntu desktop/alternate rebuilds coming down the pipe, folks; we've got enough stacked in the queue that we want to get more of this in pre-RC instead of post-RC
<slangasek> our goal is to have the packages published and rolled into the new images in ~3h - thank you for your perseverance :)
<davmor2> slangasek: that'll be tomorrow's testing then :)  What images are left that are safe to test then?
<slangasek> xubuntu desktop is fair game; mythbuntu and ubuntustudio will probably be respun because they have quite a few out-of-date packages built up, but it would be helpful if someone could smoke-test those first
<davmor2> I bag xubuntu tonight then and go to bed anyone want the others?
<stgraber> davmor2: where's dl-iso now ?
<davmor2> qa tools two ticks
<davmor2> stgraber: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Isoscript
<stgraber> that's the page I couldn't find :) thanks
<heno> I can smoke test studio
<stgraber> I'm downloading every images I'll try tonight so that should take less time to rsync them afterwards
<heno> I guess Edubuntu add-on is safe to test as well
<cr3> heno: good news, ara and I solved both problems to run desktop tests in checkbox :)
<slangasek> new ubuntu alternates are built; posting to the tracker now
<slangasek> kubuntu alternates are also built
<slangasek> and posted
<heno> cr3: cool :)
 * sbeattie wonders if with ldtp we could create an automated test out of this recipe: https://bugs.launchpad.net/consolekit/+bug/269651/comments/41
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 269651 in consolekit "console-kit-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash()" [High,In progress]
<slangasek> xubuntu alternate posted
<mvo> if someone could test if update-notifier works fine (does not start and does not crash) in the guest session, what would be most appreciated
<slangasek> ubuntustudio posted
<slangasek> and mythbuntu alternate posted \o/
 * sbeattie ponders having the dl-iso script restart itself if it hits an iso that doesn't pass md5sum verification.
<stgraber> sbeattie: did you add the /dllist thing to dl-iso ?
<sbeattie> stgraber: I didn't yet.
 * mvo reboots to test i386-alternate
<ara> bug: when installing xubuntu localized in the live cd, when rebooting, the system is in English. You have to choose, on your first session your language in order to be localized.
<ara> is that known? is that a bug in ubiquity?
<heno> ara: bug 277526
<ara> heno: thanks! I'll comment on that one.
<ara> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/+bug/277526/comments/4
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 277526 in language-selector "[8.10] Post-installation language support download does not work" [High,Triaged]
<sbeattie> hrm, anyone seen a problem with their xmodmap settings getting reset when a usb keyboard is plugged in?
<heno> sbeattie: custom xmodmap settings?
<sbeattie> yes. I remap caps-lock to meta; it's honored correctly for my laptop's keyboard, but then plugging in my usb keyboard, it's not honored there, but *still is* on my laptop's keyboard.
<sbeattie> (I'm aware of bug 269619 but I'm not convinced it's the same thing)
<sbeattie> rerunning xmodmap against my .Xmodmap file with my usb keyboard plugged in properly remaps the caps-lock key, but unplugging and plugging it back it in gets it unmapped again.
<sbeattie> okay, filed a bug on it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/287215
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 287215 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "[intrepid] xmodmap settings not getting honored when keyboard devices are hotplugged" [Undecided,New]
<slangasek> ubuntu desktop images posted
 * stgraber takes Ubuntu alt 32bit
<heno> The edubuntu CDs still have WinFOSS actually (should have been removed - bug 276724)
<heno> not RC-critical, but would be nice to fix for final
<stgraber> is that milestoned ?
<stgraber> I don't even know who can do that kind of change :)
<sbeattie> Hrm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage/ perhaps?
<slangasek> ubuntu dvds should be publishing shortly, fwiw
<heno> It's https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/276724 cjwatson did a fix for the CD build script but it seems not to have stuck
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 276724 in ubuntu "Remove WinFOSS from Edubuntu add-on CD" [High,Triaged]
<heno> it's not clear to me, the patch looks sensible enough
<slangasek> possibly it didn't get pushed to the right branch
<heno> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kamion/ubuntu-cdimage/mainline/revision/719
<heno> ah, could be
<slangasek> no, it is merged to the right place
<slangasek> checking the change
 * heno takes kubuntu 64 alt
<slangasek> figured it out, the debian-cd scripts are still using the previously-downloaded tarballs
<slangasek> commented the bug, punting back to cjwatson
<heno> thanks slangasek :)
<stgraber> ok, so I have Ubuntu alt i386: ltsp, encryption and entire disk installing, will then do the same with 64bit
<slangasek> anyone mind a quick reroll of ubuntu-server?
<stgraber> slangasek: these are fast to test so not a problem for me
#ubuntu-testing 2008-10-22
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> I think I'll hold it until seeing what else blows up that would require a rebuild :)
<heno> slangasek: server rebuild is ok by me - the server team seems on top of the testing
 * heno starts an ubuntu 64 expert install (the other installs are I/O limited ATM)
<stgraber> LTSP failed
<stgraber> same reason, I'm making sure we have the fixed package in
<slangasek> remind me which package that was?  It's been hours now
<slangasek> I've entirely forgotten :
<stgraber> the ltsp udeb I'd think
<stgraber> ltsp-client-builder
<stgraber> it's not the latest on the cd ...
<stgraber> don't you need to do something in order to have d-i pick up a new udeb ?
<stgraber> hmm, in fact none of the ltsp packages are the latest
<stgraber> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/intrepid-alternate-i386.list
<stgraber> says ubuntu2
<stgraber> and rmadison says ubuntu3
<stgraber> so looks like the alternate was rebuilt before ubuntu3 reached the archive
<slangasek> heno: last time, there was a web page for tracking all the post-freeze packages accepted, for regression-testing; do we have something like that this time?
<slangasek> stgraber: er, that's very strange; especially considering it lists gnome-terminal as out-of-date too, and that's what I used to trigger the build
<slangasek> (i.e., http://paste.ubuntu.com/60638/)
<stgraber> slangasek: yeah but I did a quick check and ubuntu3 is what's now on the archive and the file listing of the Cd shows ubuntu2
<heno> slangasek: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/FixValidation
<stgraber> so something went wrong
<slangasek> stgraber: I absolutely agree that something went wrong, I just don't understand how or why
<stgraber> should we mark all alternates as broken and needing rebuild ?
<slangasek> no
<slangasek> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogasawara/weatherreport.html tells you which ones need a rebuild
<slangasek> how do you guys feel about me accepting a kernel then, and you can start clean in the morning?
<heno> stgraber: could you test ltsp on kub i386 atl which seems to be current?
<stgraber> heno: does kubuntu has ltsp now ?
<heno> slangasek: just for the CD-drawer bounce bug or is there more?
<slangasek> heno: there are packages in unapproved right now to fix bugs #285572 and #285779
<stgraber> looks like it has (at least the packages and the udeb), I'll need 2 hours to download the ISO though so I'd prefer someone else trying it
<stgraber> I'll try to manually apply the patch from ubuntu3 on my current install
<heno> ok
<stgraber> slangasek: how many ISO would that be, just Ubuntu alt or do you want to rebuild more (for the kernel thing) ?
<slangasek> heno: so the CD-drawer fix is also not included here yet
<slangasek> stgraber: if we do the kernel, it's a full-spectrum rebuild
<slangasek> I only found out about bug #285572 after we'd started the last round of rebuilds, otherwise I probably would've delayed for it
<heno> slangasek: right, those bugs look more deserving
<stgraber> and the kernel isn't built yet at all so that's : kernel build time + publishing + building new images ?
<heno> I assume we're getting the xorg part of the fix too then
<slangasek> heno: correct
<slangasek> stgraber: yes - but you guys can sleep through that part :)
<slangasek> if we decide before 00:03, I can guaranteeably control the timing such that everything will be ready for you guys in the morning
<sbeattie> slangasek: there's a fix for the cd-drawer thing?
<slangasek> sbeattie: not that I see
<slangasek> hence, we don't have it ;)
<sbeattie> hwh
<sbeattie> heh, even
<stgraber> slangasek: define "morning": what time zone ?
<heno> ok, I'm not sure we can guarantee a Thursday morning release at this rate ;) but those bugs look grave enough
<slangasek> stgraber: morning UTC... oh, did you say you're in Canada now?
<stgraber> slangasek: yeah
<slangasek> ok, well
<heno> I would also rather minimise post RC changes
<slangasek> exactly
<stgraber> I guess if RC is late thursday, that should be fine
<heno> sbeattie: no, it's just me getting groggy :)
<stgraber> if you plan to release thursday morning western time, there may be a problem
<slangasek> personally, I'm confident that we can rally the resources to get the RC out on Thursday European time; doesn't have to be in the morning, though preferably while London is still in the office
<heno> btw, I'm in London all Friday so won't be able to test much
<slangasek> but since a lot of that "rallying" depends on you guys, I'd like to know if you think I'm wrong :)
<heno> my test box is not very portable :)
<slangasek> this schedule also allows me to get some testing in this evening, before turning things over to Europe again
<stgraber> well, I will be stuck in meetings all tomorrow morning but can likely free some time in the afternoon for ISO testing, then I still have the evening to finish with the remaining tests
<stgraber> heno: use kvm -vnc and a VPN access to your box :)
<heno> slangasek: WFM - but the kernel team have now burned all their testing slack ;)
<slangasek> heno: absolutely :)
<slangasek> ok, here goes everything
<stgraber> ok, so let's rebuild the world :) And hope nothing breaks because I doubt we can afford one more rebuild after that :)
<heno> slangasek: and 3g connection in the car, sure will do :)
<heno> ok, I'll wander off to bed then
<charlie-tca> You're rebuilding xubuntu too?
<slangasek> stgraber: that's the other point, to be sure - are you guys comfortable with what's tested so far, that we shouldn't have any more break-the-world showstoppers?
<slangasek> charlie-tca: yes
<stgraber> slangasek: Ubuntu server looks good (I did two installs), so does Alternate (except LTSP that will be fixed with ubuntu3), I also had a friend install Desktop without any problem. So yes it looks good
<heno> agreed, AFAICT it looks good
<slangasek> ok, accepting packages
<stgraber> I'm testing the ltsp fix by hand at the moment, just to make sure we didn't forget something. But the fix looks good and should fix the issue.
<slangasek> ok, great
<stgraber> would be something like the first time we have an Intrepid with LTSP installing from the CD :)
<slangasek> stgraber: you said that you're bandwidth-starved today; are there images it would be useful to you to get at yet this evening?
<slangasek> (where in Canada, BTW? Montreal?)
<stgraber> I'm 90mi from Montreal
<stgraber> the internet at work is fast so I have a copy of Ubuntu alternate, Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu server and I just rsync the diff
<stgraber> so testing anything else will take hours to download
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> so is it useful to you if I can deliver the Ubuntu images first tonight, or are you looking at tomorrow for all of your testing regardless?
<stgraber> if you can get something relatively soon (let's say 3-4 hours) I can test them
<slangasek> 4h is in the realm of possibility
<slangasek> heno: have a good night :)
<stgraber> seems to work, LTSP didn't crash at the usual place :)
<heno> thanks. have a nice evening in the western hemisphere :)
<stgraber> ok, install finished correctly with the LTSP fix
<slangasek> stgraber: I see that the linux kernel builds average over 2 hours; so this won't be done before that 4-hour mark, after all
<stgraber> and it's on the builder now ?
<slangasek> yes
<charlie-tca> Whoo, Xubuntu LiveCd passed manual install
<calc> anyone tried a kubuntu i386 oem install?
<calc> it seems to hang at a black xorg screen when i try to reboot into the oem bit after the install
<calc> i am reinstalling again to see if it was just a fluke
<calc> grr
<calc> it did it again
<calc> i'll just mark as failed and riddell can examine it
<slangasek> calc: fwiw, I'm in the process of rerolling all images; sorry, I see now that you just joined the channel, and I haven't marked them invalid on the tracker, so you probably didn't know
<calc> oh ok
<slangasek> calc: kubuntu alternate will be among the first images to post in the re-run, but they're still at least a half hour out
<calc> ok
<calc> so far it seems to work fine except for the oem install part
<slangasek> yes, there are no major failures that we know of with kubuntu alternate (except for ltsp), the rebuild is to pull in some more release-critical fixes while there's still time
<calc> ok
<calc> well it seems oem install is completely broken, or something weird is happening in my vmware
<calc> X comes up but its just a black screen
<slangasek> well, kubuntu desktop got successful reports with OEM mode
<slangasek> so, I dunno
<calc> ok, yea this was for kubuntu alternate i386
<calc> in vmware 6.5
<calc> vmware 6.5 is a bit weird wrt keyboard anyway
<calc> i had to use xkeymap.nokeycodeMap = "TRUE"
<calc> to get it to work right for me
<slangasek> calc: fresh kubuntu alternates posted, if you care to resync
<calc> resyncing already :)
<slangasek> cool
<calc> made a script to pull all the kubuntu/ubuntu images via rsync
<stgraber> slangasek: ubuntu too ?
<calc> so i wouldn't have to do it manually anymore :)
<slangasek> stgraber: yes
<persia> slangasek, During your reroll-everything effort, are you also rerolling MID and Mobile, or shall that be organised in parallel?
<stgraber> ok, rsyncing then
<slangasek> persia: I haven't scheduled those; I'm a bit fuzzy on what my role is supposed to be as far as managing Mobile/MID builds, but if you need me to push buttons to trigger a rebuild I'm happy to do so
<slangasek> (though it will be several hours before the livefs buildds have quiesced)
<persia> slangasek, I can bug someone else to push the trigger.  I'm a bit fuzzy on what needs to happen when adding new official flavours, and this will be the first release for both of these.
<persia> slangasek, Do you know of any special registration that needs doing to get them to follow the same rough procedues as Xubuntu, Mythbuntu, or Ubuntu Studio?
<slangasek> well, to let you know where I am, I think that's the first semi-official statement I've heard that they're releasing as part of 8.10, rather than based on it
<slangasek> in the past, the process seems to be "let the RM know you're releasing together, integrate yourself into the alpha series, and go"
<persia> Ah.  I seem to have missed the "let the RM know" part.  My apologies.
<calc> looks like 48MB updates
<slangasek> and since we didn't integrate these into the alpha series, that leaves a lot of unanswered questions we'll need to answer quickly, like where we're going to host the images, how we link to them in the announcements, ...
<persia> hosting is at cdimage.ubuntu.com  announcements would probably best link to a wiki page (we're drafting release notes this week).
<slangasek> ok
<persia> I'll go poke people about releases.ubuntu.com, and see what I can find.  You make me thing several steps have been missed, of which I was unaware.
<persia> s/thing/think/
<slangasek> yeah... I knew there was a statement of intent to be better based on the archive for releases, but I didn't have a clear concept of where you were in that process :)
<stgraber> though all the new images aren't correctly integrated in the tracker yet as that would have required a code update
<stgraber> so no rsync/http/md5sum for these
 * slangasek nods
<persia> Yeah.  Unfortunately, the images didn't work reliably until just around beta, which was my main motivation for not trying to add them to the tracker.
<persia> Is there a document somewhere that outlines the many things that need to be done?
<slangasek> no
<slangasek> it's not something that's been done often enough yet to get a document :)
<persia> That makes sense :)
<persia> I've heard plans for Kubuntu Mobile (and maybe also MID) for Jaunty, so I've certainly an interest in putting a checklist together to reduce confusion next cycle on that side.
<slangasek> is it at all likely that some of these would converge with the CD livefs down the line?
<slangasek> that would save build time, as we start to add more flavors...
<persia> It is extremely likely that all of them would converge with the same image building tools.  The existence of usb-creator makes it less important to have a USB image.
<persia> That just didn't get released early enough to make the change for intrepid.
<calc> hold on did ubuntu desktop get respun also?
<calc> i don't see updated tests for it
<persia> I've just received confirmation that images are planned to be hosted at releases.ubuntu.com for Mobile and MID.
<slangasek> calc: everything's being respun; everything with a date stamp < 20081022 is being superseded
<slangasek> persia: ok.  has anyone worked out the directory structure for that?  i.e., does publish-release know what to do with them?
<persia> slangasek, Maybe, and very unlikely.
<calc> slangasek: ok
<calc> so is RC still happening tomorrow?
<slangasek> Thursday
<calc> ah yea its wed here already :)
<slangasek> depending on whether that's "tomorrow" to you :)
<slangasek> the rest of the alternates have posted now
<slangasek> all the alternates can post in the time it takes for one livefs build :P
<calc> ah
<stgraber> yeah, alternate is good
 * stgraber starts Ubuntu alt 64bit and goes to sleep
<slangasek> 'night!
<davmor2> Good Morning Everybody
<mvo_> hi davmor2!
 * davmor2 starts with Xubuntu Alt
<slangasek> davmor2: ubuntu desktop posted
<davmor2> slangasek: Cool :)
<heno> morning
<davmor2> heno: morning
<davmor2> desktops should be trickling through now
<davmor2> I got xubuntu Alt running now
<heno> ok, good. all alternates are ready?
<heno> was there some additional reason to rebuild desktops than the kernel?
<davmor2> no the livefs screwed up so it got delayed :(
<davmor2> it's the rebuilds from yesterday
<davmor2> as far as I know anyway
<heno> ok, cool
<slangasek> correct - the screw-up was a hung livefs buildd that took a bit to sort out
<slangasek> but kubuntu desktop should be along in the next half hour; xubuntu desktop a bit after that; then the DVDs last
<slangasek> kubuntu desktop up
<davmor2> slangasek: so that's all the cd images back up now yes?
<slangasek> CDs, yes
<slangasek> DVDs are still in progress
<davmor2> cool
 * wgrant rsyncs.
<slangasek> someone needs to invent a technology to make DVDs take no longer than CDs to build
<wgrant> slangasek: Use The Rails Solution.
<slangasek> wgrant: lie down on them and wait for the train?
<wgrant> slangasek: I was thinking of throwing more hardware at it, but that works too.
<davmor2> or just hit them with rails :)
 * davmor2 readies vista and xp for wubi and m-a testing
 * davmor2 starts wubi testing
<wgrant> Hmmm. Are the two added applications menu items (Orca and System Cleaner) really meant to be in their own categories?
<wgrant> And should System Cleaner lack its icons?
<liw> system cleaner does not have an icon (at least not yet), and it's moving to system/administration
<wgrant> liw: It also has a rather generic image in its top left corner, looking like it's missing some other image.
<liw> wgrant, that's the image gnome uses when the app does not specify anything else; unlike everyone else in the world, I don't think that's a problem, but I'll add an icon if someone makes one
<liw> (Me, I think the abundance of icons for every little thing is a problem, not the lack of icons :)
<wgrant> liw: I don't mean the icon in the decorations. I mean the icon in the top left corner of the window.
<liw> wgrant, yes.
<wgrant> liw: Why is it there if there's no icon?
<liw> wgrant, as a placeholder until someone makes one
 * heno takes ubuntu 64 bit alternate
 * slangasek starts syncing xubuntu amd64 desktop
<slangasek> but I won't test it 'til the morning
<stgraber> morning
<slangasek> stgraber: hi again :)
<stgraber> even managed to sleep 4 hours, not so bad :)
<liw> I want to test something. Anything in particular need of attention?
<davmor2> liw: everything :) all new cds :)
<Hobbsee> [22:25] * Hobbsee expects to do entire disk, auto-resize, & live sesion, and maybe an oem session if i can figure out how to do that.
<Hobbsee> (for i386 ubuntu)
<heno> liw: studio or xubuntu perhaps?
<stgraber> liw: I'll do Ubuntu server both arch in an hour or so
<heno> I'll do kub 64bit alt next
<liw> I'll start on Xubuntu amd64 then
<davmor2> liw: live alt is done :)
<wgrant> i386 live looks good for me.
<wgrant> davmor2: live alt? Aren't they mutually exclusive?
<liw> davmor2, "live alt"?
<davmor2> test desktop.  Alt is finished
<ara> morning all :-)
<Hobbsee> morning ara!
 * Hobbsee starts testing
<davmor2> morning
<ara> morning Hobbsee :-)
<ara> morning davmor2
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  is the RC *supposed* to work on virtualbox?
 * ara starts testing ubuntu desktop i386
<Hobbsee> ara: oh darn, tha'ts what I was doing.  Which tests are you running?
<ara> Hobbsee: no worries, I'll go for alternate
<ara> :)
<Hobbsee> ara: cool.  I don't have that one downloaded :)
<Hobbsee> oh wow, i like the new partition thing!
 * heno starts kub alt 64 expert install
<heno> *** DVD images are up ***
 * heno presses the rsync button
<ara> davmor2: that was a quick lunch indeed!
<davmor2> too much to test just went and eat :)
 * stgraber is done with Ubuntu server (amd64 and i386), going to some remaining tests on Alternate now
<Hobbsee> wow...so that's waht orca does.
<BUGabundo_work> what is Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo_work: screen reader and such
<BUGabundo_work> yep
<davmor2> don't test auto resize on ubuntu I need to do it for migration-assistant
<Hobbsee> davmor2: for which?
<davmor2> desktop
<davmor2> both 32 and 64 bit
<Hobbsee> oh
<heno> well, having two people test the same case is not a disaster
<liw> having a working X would also not be a disaster *sigh*
<Hobbsee> that's true, i haven't started the test yet
<heno> doubling up on a few images can be a good idea
<heno> esp on different hw
 * heno takes a short break
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's true.  I think i'll do a manual partitioning on real HW, assuming the machine doesn't catch fire.
<Hobbsee> i'd be interestedto see if it picks up the atheros card.
 * Hobbsee scratches head
<davmor2> Hobbsee: it should pick it up
<Hobbsee> so, if i've gone from http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/2093/5, how do I get back to the whole list of tests for that iso?
<Hobbsee> clicking on Ubuntu Desktop i386 seems to just give me info on how to download ig
<liw> Hobbsee, I use tabs...
<davmor2> Hobbsee: click on the tab under it for testcase
<Hobbsee> davmor2: which one?
<Hobbsee> liw: i usually do, but i forgot :(
<davmor2> Hobbsee: Do you want the testcase or do you want to know what other tests are available?
<ara> Hobbsee: use the breadcrumbs on top
<Hobbsee> davmor2: the latter.  I
<ara> Hobbsee: QA Tracker -> Test list -> Result list
<Hobbsee> oh.
<ara> Hobbsee: click on Test list
<davmor2> click on result list
<Hobbsee> right.   got it, thanks.
<davmor2> or test list
<Hobbsee> how do i do an oem setup?
<davmor2> Hobbsee: hit f4 on the welcome screen and select oem
<Hobbsee> davmor2: oh, i see, thanks
 * ara takes xubuntu i386 desktop
<liw> I'm having trouble with Xubuntu's auto-resize (from live cd): the disk had a previous xubuntu installation on it, and the auto-resize complains it can't make enough free space on the system for a new installation; should that work?
<Hobbsee> liw: if you don't change the value?
<Hobbsee> oh, wait, different bug, nvm.
<liw> Hobbsee, what value? size of new partition? how do I change it?
<Hobbsee> liw: drag the slider?
<liw> oh, there's a widget hiding in there
<Hobbsee> yeah
<liw> that's not entirely hard to miss...
<Hobbsee> i know...
<liw> ubiquity would be the responsible package, I guess (filing bug)
<Hobbsee> liw: actually, i think i'm hitting your bug now
<liw> which one of my many bugs?
<Hobbsee> [00:06] <liw> I'm having trouble with Xubuntu's auto-resize (from live cd): the disk had a previous xubuntu installation on it, and the auto-resize complains it can't make enough free space on the system for a new installation; should that work?
<liw> I got past that after using the slider
<Hobbsee> oh.  Then you hit the bug that i'm just reporting, i think.
<liw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/287546
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 287546 in ubiquity "ubiquity's partition resize option has a near-invisible slider" [Undecided,New]
<Hobbsee> although that seems to refer to thecurrent system, not theone about to be installed.
<Hobbsee> liw: right
<Hobbsee> liw: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/287546 is what i reported.
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 287546 in ubiquity "ubiquity's partition resize option has a near-invisible slider" [Undecided,New]
<liw> Hobbsee, does one of us have an identity crisis?
<Hobbsee> liw: sorry, 54*7*, not 6.
 * Hobbsee smacks her copy key
<liw> Hobbsee, right, different bug, but same place
<Hobbsee> liw: yes
<Hobbsee> davmor2: i've marked autoresize on i386 ubuntu desktop as a fail - would be interestedin seeing what your results are
<davmor2> Hobbsee: Pass on both counts I'm just check the file transfers
<Hobbsee> davmor2: interesting.  I'll retry tomorrow
<Hobbsee> the quit button doesn't seem to work on ubiquity either.
 * stgraber takes Ubuntu desktop i386 OEM + manual
<Hobbsee> oh, darn, i'm on the wrong bit of it
<davmor2> Whose doing what now?
<Hobbsee> i've added mine, i'm out for the night
<davmor2> anyone doing xubuntu desktops?
<liw> davmor2, I am
<liw> (amd64)
<davmor2> and ara is on i386
 * davmor2 takes studio
<davmor2> anyone got any tv cards? if so can you have a look at mythbuntu?
<liw> Xubuntu Desktop amd64 *done*
<liw> hmm, mythbuntu and studio will want to test audio, right?
<davmor2> liw: I would think so :)
<liw> I can't touch those, then.
<stgraber> Anyone on Kubuntu alt ? or should I take them
<Hobbsee> i'd be interested to konw ifquit doesn't, on other ISO's.
<Hobbsee> (for ubiquity)
 * liw starts on "Upgrade Ubuntu amd64" and "Upgrade Server amd64"
 * ara is installing xubuntu in Georgian to test ubiquity UTF-8 support
 * ara thanks she knows by heart ubiquity screens :-)
<stgraber> anyone saw: http://www.stgraber.org/download/langpack-notify.png ?
<liw> stgraber, I think mvo is fixing that (based on #ubuntu-devel discussions), can you check with him?
<stgraber> that's when enabling the french langpack on top of an english install (OEM install in english, then french in the user creation assistant, then enabling the missing packages using language support)
<davmor2> stgraber: I did yesterday but then was told the cd's were being respun haven't seen it today
<stgraber> davmor2: that's with today's
<davmor2> stgraber: mine was on a standard english install
<stgraber> ok, so not linked to OEM, good
 * stgraber takes Kubuntu alternate i386: export + entire disk + entire disk with encryption
<ara> liw: did you succeed with the kubuntu resize installation? it is failing for me on virtualbox. I will try on hw now
<liw> ara, I was doing xubuntu, not kubuntu, but yes, it worked
<ara> liw: I meant xubuntu
<ara> liw: ok, I'll try on hw
<davmor2> ara: worked for me on netboot too
<ara> davmor2: ok, thanks :)
<davmor2> ara: and alternate thinking about it :)
 * liw goes out to have a bit of food, back in a bit
<davmor2> who works on ubuntustudio?
<stgraber> ogra: LTSP works !!! (first time since Intrepid development started IIRC)
<ogra> YAY !°!!
<davmor2> :) \o/
<ogra> finally
<ogra> stgraber, thats not ture btw, at least one apckage iteration worked when i was at the ahckfest
<ogra> *package ... hackfest
<ogra> for a day or two ... before i broke it again :)
<heno> so mythubuntu installs and runs,though I cannot confirm that it's doing the right thing
<heno> autoresize has been working for me in kvm
<stgraber> anyone on Ubuntu studio ?
<davmor2> yes just started but I need some info on it so I need to know who works on it
<heno> TheMuso works on studio
<davmor2> heno: I think ubuntustudio may need a respin
<heno> davmor2: what's up? I can have a look
<davmor2> no backdrop, gl screensavers listed under system tools, no office stuff (not sure if that is correct)
<heno> davmor2: what options did you install, just the desktop?
<davmor2> all of them
<heno> not sure it should have desktop tools
<heno> ok
<heno> did it have gimp, blender and such?
<davmor2> everything seems to of installed it just seems broken
<davmor2> no email client either
<ogra> you might have to sing your mails :)
<heno> ok, trying a basic install now
<davmor2> heno: when I did this install with beta everything looked fine.
<heno> davmor2: ok, I'll have a quick look and if that's equally broken we'll request a respin
<heno> of course the issues will need fixing first :)
<davmor2> you're right of course :)
 * heno kicks off a kub alt 64 oem install
 * davmor2 quits on ubuntustudio for the time being
<stgraber> uhm, OEM doesn't work with Kubuntu (from Alternate)
<stgraber> first boot is ok, then it reboots and I don't get the oem assistant
<davmor2> stgraber: that's an old bug that got fixed once.  Looks like it got broke again :(
<stgraber> heno: tell me your result, just to make sure it's not something specifc to my setup
<davmor2> stgraber: you on hardware?
<stgraber> nope, kvm (that was kubuntu alt i386)
<davmor2> burns cd to try it on hw
 * davmor2 rsyncing for dvd's
<heno> stgraber: in progress. Is the OEM assistant in the menu somewhere?
<stgraber> you should have an icon on the desktop, then it'll tell you you need to reboot
<stgraber> the assistant is supposed to start after reboot
<heno> stgraber: right. I'm asking because some time ago the install icon itself was missing from the kub desktop but it worked fine from an entry in the menu - though this might be similar
<heno> has anyone tested kub desktop oem?
<heno> actually I can look that up :)
<heno> tracker says 'no'
<heno> my ubuntu oem tests were fine, fwiw
<stgraber> mine too
<davmor2> stgraber: about halt way through the install now
<calc> is here still resyncing though
<calc> heno: so did the kubuntu oem install work for you?
<calc> heno: for me it just showed a black screen after rebooting into the oem-config-prepare thing
<heno> calc: mine isn't complete yet
<stgraber> calc: didn't for me (using alternate), same thing that you describe
<calc> heno: i tested alternate install though
<calc> stgraber: ok good, i thought i was breaking it somehow :)
<calc> stgraber: i ran through it twice before reporting it to verify i didn't do something wrong
<heno> I'll try kub desktop oem on a different box
<heno> running short on IO juice here ...
<calc> i am using vmware 6.5 for test installs here, so i don't know if it has any effect on it
<stgraber> calc: mine was in KVM
<calc> stgraber: ok
<calc> stgraber: is there a bug open about this issue already? i can add my info to it if so
<stgraber> calc: nope, I was waiting for someone to confirm it first (to be sure it wasn't a chair<->keyboard interface problem)
<davmor2> desktop up now stgraber
<calc> stgraber: ok
<calc> yea it would be good to get confirmation on real hardware since both failures so far were on VMs
<stgraber> calc: feel free to report one, I'm in a meeting at the moment
<davmor2> reboot
<calc> what do we report the bugs against kubuntu-meta ?
<calc> ah i found the reporting tab
<calc> hmm it doesn't say there either just to file them in general
<calc> so what package should i file a oem install fails bug to since its in the oem bit, ubiquity or kubuntu-meta, or something else?
<davmor2> stgraber: black background with a white outlined cross on reboot
<stgraber> davmor2: on hw ?
<davmor2> yeap
<stgraber> ok, so we are sure it's not a VM issue now. OEM is broken in Kubuntu
<calc> davmor2: same as our issue then
<davmor2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/218144
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 218144 in ubuntu "Kubuntu KDE4 Alternative amd64 OEM installation failure" [Undecided,New]
<calc> fails on i386 also so i'll update the bug accordingly
<davmor2> it's been hit and miss with this for a while
<calc> oh wow that is an old bug
 * davmor2 tries to track down Riddell 
<stgraber> why isn't he in the channel ?
<davmor2> nope
<davmor2> well I think that's every channel informed :)
<calc> i marked the bug as ubuntu-8.10 (hopefully that is ok?)
<heno> just trying this on kubuntu desktop oem
<heno> I'd hate to have to respin all kubuntu discs at this point
 * calc is now scping his images to his test machine and will start beating on images :)
<davmor2> heno: and dvd
 * ara is leaving now
<heno> davmor2: indeed
<stgraber> heno: Is that something that needs to be fixed in RC (I'd say yes as it's a whole testcase that's broken) ?
<davmor2> worse is it was working in beta
<heno> stgraber: it probably does need fixing, yes
<calc> i don't know if this issue is the error messages that running oem-prepare-config spit out or not, but if you run it in a terminal you will see some messages
<calc> i forgot to save them off last night :\
<davmor2> persia: ping
<persia> davmor2, yes?
<davmor2> are you involved much with ubuntustudio?
<persia> Yes.
<davmor2> should it be missing email,office,background, and have system tools full of gl based screensavers?
<liw> hmm, grub-install failed when installing _hardy_ (in preparation for an upgrade test), under kvm. I vaguely remember seeing this before
<davmor2> persia: ^
<persia> davmor2, checking now.
<heno> studio looks ok to me (install just completed) appart from the odd screensaver menu
<heno> studio-desktop does not depend on openoffice and friends
<heno> the gray background may be a design choice (?)
<persia> davmor2, ubunstudio-desktop does not include evolution or openoffice.  There should be a background.  It does include extra screensavers.
<davmor2> heno: what backdrop do you have
<heno> it's quite common in studio-type software
<heno> davmor2: just a gradient
<davmor2> that's no backdrop
<davmor2> the default is the camera lens saying maro
<heno> the screensaver package should be fixed to remove the menu entry
<davmor2> macro even
<heno> ok
 * liw re-tries ubuntu amd64 upgrade and takes on ubuntu dvd amd64
<persia> There *was* a background.  Looking at package histories now.
<stgraber> calc: can you update the tracker with your test results for Kubuntu alternate amd64 ?
<calc> stgraber: i tested kubuntu alternate i386 and already added it last night
<heno> the camera lens image works fine when selected in the backgrounds selector, fwiw
<calc> stgraber: i updated the lp bug report to reflect that it affects both i386 and amd64
<davmor2> heno: to be honest I thinking it's just a settings misconfig
<heno> yep
<persia> davmor2, Seems ubuntustudio-wallpapers isn't on the image for some reason this time.  I'll go hunt image build logs.  Thanks.
 * persia finds tuesday - thursday to be the least available time for testing, and is paying the price
<liw> has anyone gotten an oosplash.bin crash when testing the examples on a live cd (or dvd)?
 * calc hopes not :)
<persia> No.  It is there.  Hrm.
 * persia looks harder
<liw> calc, three times now...
<calc> hmm :\
<liw> calc, after closing the program
<persia> davmor2, I'm still rsyncing from the last update.  Do you have a /usr/share/backgrounds/ubuntustudio-lense.jpg ?
<heno> drat. kubuntu desktop oem is broken too
<liw> calc, but now I can't reproduce it anymore
<calc> liw: ok
<liw> calc, so if this was an isolated instance, let's not worry about it
<calc> ok
<liw> ooh! the trash icon changes when something is moved to trash
<calc> liw: hasn't it done that forever?
<liw> calc, nope
<liw> calc, there was a bug when I did these tests for gutsy and, I think, hardy
<calc> hmm its always shown a bit of paper above the trash can for me
<calc> oh
<charlie-tca> Is there a known issue with live cd and auto resize? I ran Xubuntu for today and it errors with "too small size".
<charlie-tca> The partition is 20 GB with less than 500MB used
<persia> charlie-tca, partman error 141, or something different?
<charlie-tca> different
<charlie-tca> This is the first time I tried auto-resize. The only thing I got is "size too small".
<charlie-tca> I'll run Ubuntu next and see it if errors if there is no reports on it
<charlie-tca> The /var/log/installer/debug log gave the same message. There is no error number
<liw> charlie-tca, I had that kind of a problem, but it was because I did not realize I needed to adjust the partition sizes using a slider -- did you do that?
<charlie-tca> What slider?
<charlie-tca> It's a check box for auto resize under guided partitioning
<liw> at the stage when it shows you the sizes of the partitions it will make (something made smaller, and the new one), there is a small, near-invisible slider between the partitions
<charlie-tca> I'll try it again, and see if I can find a slider
<charlie-tca> Thanks for the info
<calc> i think i will fully reinstall my laptop with amd64 after RC releases to see if it suspend/resumes properly now
<calc> it has some sort of weird issue when running off the cd
 * davmor2 takes ubuntu i386 dvd
<liw> calc, I keep getting the oosplash.bin crash, so I filed a bug, 287642
<calc> ok
<davmor2> liw: what happens if you open writer direct?
<liw> well, this is not so nice: [13982.782919] kvm[10821]: segfault at 284 ip 0000000000435355 sp 00007ffff6c63500 error 4 in kvm[400000+19e000]
<liw> one of my VMs just died (not the one having oosplash trouble)
<calc> liw: did you mark that bug as security or something? i can't even see it
<calc> oh no its automatically marked like that since its apport
<calc> who do i talk to get added to the bug asap
<liw> davmor2, nothing unusual, in half a dozen tries
<davmor2> liw: which item triggers it?
<liw> davmor2, randomly any of the oo files I've tried
<liw> calc, what's your lp username?
<calc> liw: ccheney
<liw> calc, you're now subscribed
<davmor2> liw: works fine on my main machine :-/
<calc> liw: thanks
<liw> davmor2, it doesn't happen every time for me, either
<davmor2> okay thats 10
<davmor2> heno: is there going to be a respin of all thing Kubuntu?
<liw> hm, ubuntuvideo.com does not exist according to my dns
<liw> and going to youtube doesn't make firefox offer to install a flash plugin... shouldn't it?
<davmor2> liw: doesn't here either are you sure it's not screencast.ubuntu.com
<davmor2> liw: go to google.videos instead :)
<liw> davmor2, it was ubuntuvideos before, and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/UbuntuDesktop says that still
<heno> davmor2: not my call, but it's very possible
<heno> first we need the fix though
<davmor2> I shall not be tempted to do kub dvd then :)
<Daviey> liw:    Domain Name: UBUNTUVIDEO.COM
<Daviey>       Created on: 03-Aug-06
<Daviey>       Expires on: 03-Aug-09
<Daviey>       Last Updated on: 03-Aug-08
<liw> Daviey, can you actually access it?
<Daviey> no :)
 * calc fights the urge to file a bug about the big logout button on the top right now, pushes the clock way out of the corner
 * davmor2 hit calc with big hammer to help him forget he ever saw it
<calc> on the whole i don't like the theme changes in 8.10
<calc> the right arrows on the menus stand out too much, the separate logout/shutdown/lock buttons, etc :(
<liw> installing flash via add/remove makes it work in firefox, too. good enough.
<calc> maybe i should switch to XFCE ;-)
<liw> the logout/etc buttons aren't a theme change, though
<calc> liw: unfortunately true, so i can't fix that
<calc> well not easily anyway
<heno> QA team meeting in 2 min.
<tomjon> yay
 * calc hopes the LP change for change sake doesn't take over ubuntu desktop ;-)
<calc> wrt LP's gui changes ;-)
<calc> Hey shouldn't System Cleaner be under System->Administration instead of Applications?
<calc> its the only thing in Applications->System Tools
<liw> calc, yes, and moving there
<calc> ok
<liw> what's npviewer.bin and why is it crashing?
<calc> also is orca supposed to be appearing in the menu now? iirc it used to not show up there either
<heno> liw: it's something firefox uses to run flash and such
<calc> liw: probably flash
<schwuk> liw: no idea, but it crashes a lot on my laptop as well
<schwuk> flash would make sense, as that's normally what is used just before it crashes
<calc> uh is VMware doing something weird or does the i386 ubuntu alt cd not display at all if Grub is on the hard drive?
<calc> i've tried telling it to boot off cd first and tried telling it to directly boot of cd and it still just shows me the grub menu
<calc> oh it somehow got disconnected
<calc> i wonder how that happened
<davmor2> calc: I thinks it's vm I've done a dozen or so installs when something eles was on the disc
<heno> davmor2: was your DVD failure Live or alt install?
<davmor2> heno:  it's live
<davmor2> still running cd check at the minute
<calc> davmor2: ok
<calc> davmor2: well i know Ubuntu couldn't tell vmware to disable the drive, heh
<calc> davmor2: just a very weird vmware bug (or feature?) i guess
<davmor2> calc: it's a feature it's so you don't overwrite your favourite setup :)
<calc> davmor2: heh, well you still have to tell your CD OS to install
<calc> wow i'm killing the IO on my laptop :\
<davmor2> heno: I need to sod off at 19:00 lug meeting
<heno> davmor2: I'm getting the same hang on the dvd live
<heno> davmor2: ok
<calc> wow my whole system is non-responsive due to oversaturation of disk io
<calc> i can't even get firefox to repaint
<persia> calc, Are you swapping heavily, or just from file accesses?
<calc> just large amount of file accesses
<persia> You have free RAM and little in swap?
<calc> i'm doing a resize in vmware and a verify local data in transmission
<calc> yep 4MB in swap and 2374 free on the -/+ line
<calc> er 4MB used in swap and 2374MB free in ram
<calc> all the 'free' ram is being used for cached
<persia> OK.  That's a less worrisome number :)
<liw> oh dear, I repeatedly cannot install hardy
<calc> its so loaded X isn't even repainting terminal drags
<liw> grub-install fails... anyone remember this?
<persia> Oh, so it's not actually free then.  Strange that you only have 4MB of swap, and are still having painting issues.  I'd consider that a bug, as disk i/o *shouldn't* block memory i/o.
<calc> grub-install can fail for lots of reasons
<persia> liw, How is it failing?
<liw> persia, I didn't look for details (and killed the vm)
<davmor2> heno: no errors :)
<calc> persia: well if its doing disk io its also doing memory io of some sort, but apparently isn't being very fair about dividing that up
<persia> liw, OK.  It's just that there are several ways it can fail, and which is interesting to solve the problem.
<heno> davmor2: same here - the alt install is going fine too
<liw> persia, sure
<calc> some of the grub install failures are due to crappy hardware
 * calc ran into that type with HPT fake raid
<davmor2> just speaking to evand he wants some extra info so I'm going to try again
<persia> calc, Right.  That's why I call it a bug.  There are tunables in the kernel, but by default we ought provide something that avoids perception of lockup, even if something is doing *lots* of torrenting and VM stuff.
<liw> calc, this is under kvm... I remember doing this a few dozen times this year already
<calc> liw: ah
<calc> persia: yea this definitely not optimal, heh
<persia> calc, You could try increasing /proc/sys/vm/swappiness : that might page out some more of what you aren't using.  Also, is your video card sharing main memory?
<calc> it appears the paint issue is one of the apps is unresponsive
<calc> when i minimize everthing then i can drag terminal around on the desktop without paint issues
<persia> OK.  That's not as bad as it sounded then.
<calc> persia: yea i think so, its an intel 945
<heno> davmor2: oooooo after 10-15 min the dvd install continued :)
<calc> oh hmm the app is responsive again, not sure what was going on
<persia> calc, But you can paint, so that's not the issue.  Probably just over-aggressive caching.
<heno> I'm trying an XFS install too just for giggles, and that's waiting at 5% too
<calc> well it seems it was evolution
<calc> which seems to not deal well with low IO ability
<calc> i think it was evolution that wasn't repainting when damaged
<sbeattie> Hah, that's awesome. Had a power glitch that rebooted my VM server while a VM was doing an upgrade test. Now that VM just cycles starting gdm over and over again.
<calc> a 28gb verify takes a long time on a laptop hd :\
<heno> the xfs install has resumed too
<charlie-tca> liw: thank you, thank you, thank you. The auto resize works
<liw> charlie-tca, cool
<heno> did anyone file a bug about that? it seems it should pick more sensible defaults
<liw> heno, I did, and Hobbsee filed a related bug
<heno> I've seen it goof once now, but it's mostly ok
<heno> liw: ok, thanks
<calc> wow linux is really really bad about disk io
<liw> hm, I did a hardy install on my kvm host running hardy, and that worked like a charm, so it might be that the intrepid kvm has some trouble
<calc> i can't even use pidgin due to the disk io from transmission
<calc> and evolution is pretty much useless as well
<liw> calc, that's especially noticeable on laptops, yes
<calc> liw: probably wouldn't be much better on a desktop when doing a torrent check
<liw> calc, it is, at least for me, but it's still a problem
<calc> ok
<persia> calc, The top of http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.7/2.6.7-mm1/broken-out/vfs-shrinkage-tuning.patch might be interesting for you to read.  I think that's the tunable that you would want to tweak.
 * calc sees if he can get firefox working enough to go to the link
 * persia pastes the relevant bits in /privmsg
<calc> persia: would that tunable actually help though, i'm not out of memory (afaik) its just that its seemingly not roundrobin'ing disk io
<calc> or not very effectivly
<persia> Mind you, I could be misunderstanding that.  I strongly suspect that the issue is with you not having spare memory, as it reminds me of the behaviour I had with very high values of swappiness.
<calc> i assume its safe to change those numbers while under disk io?
<persia> Do you only get slowdown on disk i/o?  Not being able to use pidgin made me think it was something else.
<persia> I believe you can change things : I know you can adjust swappiness while thrashing.  I've not played with vfs_cache_pressure before.
<persia> (when I have i/o storms, I usually did something stupid, and don't even have a working terminal)
<calc> persia: yes its always worked before
<calc> and both evolution and pidgin are having paint issues from what is most likely due to disk io
<calc> the cpu usage is fairly low but i am > 90% iowait
<persia> and pidgin is in iowait?
<calc> not sure atm, its responding again right now
<liw> it does sound like virtual memory thrashing
<calc> increasing the vfs_cache_pressure number didn't make slab increase
<persia> Mind you, for disk i/o, you don't see that in swap, as the pages are clean.
<calc> unless i am tuning it the wrong way?
<calc> actually i think it should make slab smaller
<calc> but it didn't do anything noticable
<persia> You're tuning it thr wrong way.  See /msg
<persia> is free growing any, or cached shrinking?
<calc> oh now it is shrinking
<calc> it took it a while
<calc> it just dropped by ~ 700MB for cache
<persia> Did that fix the repainting issue?
<calc> i think so
<calc> it wasn't happening all the time but i'll see if it stays gone
<persia> Also, 50-100MB is probably enough.  Something between 100 and the current value is likely a better balance.
<calc> still have 30% of the file to check
<calc> the cache is going back up a bit but is still several hundred MB smaller than it was
<calc> and evolution is responsive now
<calc> well about as responsive as it usually is anyway ;-)
<persia> Next step : chat with the kernel team and get some feedback on whether 100 is the right value for most users.  Maybe it's something you want to tune for yourself, and maybe it's something that should be tuned generally.
<calc> yea
<calc> apparently 1000 is not enough for my system
<calc> i'm trying to find where it is usable without being too high
<persia> Well, you're also doing *lots* of I/O.  You probably need a temporarily extra-high value.  Setting it too high in the normal case would annoy people who expect the browser cache to do something useful, or expect to be able to keep a ISO in RAM while doing an install test.
<calc> persia: so there's no way to schedule io between apps like there is for cpu time (or used to be?)?
<persia> I don't know.  My knowledge of kernel stuff is spotty, and limited to the few things that I needed to discover because I broke my system in one way or another.
<liw> stgraber, I may have asked this before, but... would it be possible for the iso tracker to have a list of all states except completed?
<stgraber> liw: not possible yet and not something I can implement now (I can't do any code update for a while)
<liw> stgraber, ook
<liw> did someone say that kubuntu images might be re-done?
<stgraber> liw: OEM is broken so they'll probably need a rebuild
<joaopinto> Hello, does anyone know if the current ISO for amd64 desktop is broken ?
<joaopinto> I am having the worse install experience I had ever with an Ubuntu install :\
<persia> joaopinto, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/2092 shows current test status, and outstanding bugs from testing.
<joaopinto> there is 1 successful test, so the issue must be specific to my hw
<joaopinto> all my hw was properly supported on hardy, now I don't have, keyboard, mouse and network
<persia> Very odd.  USB keyboard/mouse?
<joaopinto> nope, a regular ps2 keyboard (which works fine on the console), and a regular wheel usb mouse
<joaopinto> regarding the network I get a strange "unregistered" protocol, when manually running the dchlient on eth0, which gives me the idea it could be related to kernel modules not being properly loaded
<persia> Especially odd, as I have the same configuration running from daily updates (not CD install) on amd64.
<joaopinto> a get an odd error during boot, related to a missing .deps file on the modules directory
<liw> joaopinto, have you ran "check this cd"?
<joaopinto> the livecd/install worked fine, so it's not really an hw support issue, it must be something related to the install process
<joaopinto> no, just checked the md5sum of the iso
<persia> It ought run depmod at some point though.  You're not the only one installing today, and it sounds like you've hit a systemic failure of some sort.
<liw> joaopinto, sometimes a broken cd results in _really_ weird problems, and you're having those, so that would be one thing you could try
<persia> And matching md5sum doesn't confirm that the burn went smoothly.
<joaopinto> ok, I am going to test the cd, I would export some checksum error during install for a burning related error :P
<joaopinto> export=expect
<joaopinto> brb
<liw> joaopinto, so would I, but, you know, weirdness happens
<joaopinto> hum, let me also lsmod from the livcd and check agains the installed system
<joaopinto> back
<joaopinto> the cd is fine and meanwhile I found the problem
<joaopinto> because I have selected to use an existing partition, mounted at /, the installed decided to keep my hardy kernel
<joaopinto> so now I have a messed up install, an hardy kernel with intrepid modules
<persia> joaopinto, The trick when reusing partitions is to check the "format this partition" box.
<joaopinto> persia, it was the first time I decided not to format it, because from my readings, it would now be safe to keep /home on the same partition, the install would overwrite the system dirs but not /home
<persia> If you want to upgrade an existing install, perform an upgrade rather than a fresh install (this preseves configuration and data).  The alternate CD is good for this if your network is bad (and we'd appreciate test feedback)
<joaopinto> however, it seems that is broken
<persia> Where did you read that?
<joaopinto> luckly I decided to keep /home on another partition :P
<joaopinto> persia, I believe it was on the ubuntu devs mailing list
<joaopinto> and the installer does warn you that is going to "Remove conflicting operative system files"
<joaopinto> however, it removes the existing modules, but keeps the existing kernel
<joaopinto> persia, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityPreserveHome
<persia> joaopinto, Did you have a custom kernel installed?
<joaopinto> nope
<joaopinto> and the funny thing, it did update the grub strings
<persia> Has anyone else tested this use case?
<joaopinto> title		Ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.24-21-generic
<joaopinto> where do I fund the use cases descriptions ?
<joaopinto> I just see the "test Install (manual partitioning)"
<joaopinto> which is not specific about keeping an existing partition
<persia> joaopinto, The use case ithat seems untested s the one from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityPreserveHome, which you tested.
<joaopinto> ah, blueprint wise
<persia> Be nice to get more tests.  In the meantime, could you file a bug with a description of what happened?
<joaopinto> eventually it was tested during implementation, which was some releases ago
<joaopinto> I am going to file a bug report, but I need to get a working system, I will not be able to do further analysis :(
<persia> Hrm?  It was completed on 14th June, which is this release cycle.  It's a new feature.
<persia> Using the system you're using for IRC, download linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic and dpkg -i it on your broken system.
<joaopinto> I remember reading it would be available on Hardy
<joaopinto> I am going chroot, sudo apt-get install ;)
<persia> From the spec it looks like it was started in January, which would be targeted for Hardy, but it looks like it wasn't completed in time.
<liw> this is very vexing: on my hardy host, I can create a hardy system, but it is very, very slow because the UI goes over network; on my intrepid host, I can't create a hardy system at all
<liw> I guess I need to sit next to the hardy host for a bit
<joaopinto> what should be the package for the livecd X dropping me on the shell without any notification on what happened ?
<joaopinto> I am not sure it's xorg, since after install xorg does boot fine (using vesa)
<joaopinto> uff, back into Intrepid :)
<joaopinto> grub keeps adding the hardy kernel entries, any idea how it creates the kernel list ?
<joaopinto> does it make sense to report a bug about an ATI newer video card not supported by Hardy ? Knowing it would require a driver upgrade that will not be provided at this time ?
 * liw creates a hardy guest image on the hardy host, and moves it to the intrepid host... this should work
<heno> liw: I'm running kvm installs on a headless box that I'm logged into via ssh; I use the -vnc option and run vinagre over an ssh -X session - if that helps
<liw> heno, hm, that might have made it better, it is true, I should've rememberd that plain kvm doesn't do vnc but sdl
<heno> the GUI updates fast enough to be usable
<slangasek> is anyone here able to do ubuntustudio testing?  appears to require audio support in the test environment
 * liw takes on ubuntu i386 dvd remaining three cases
<heno> bdmurray, sbeattie: can one of you give studio a spin on real HW?
<heno> if not, I can try it later on virtualbox, which supports sound
<heno> should rescue mode allow me to mount an encrypted drive?
<heno> It did ask me for the passphrase
<sbeattie> heno: hmm, I somehow managed not to be rsyncing the studio images; I'll give it a go.
<heno> sbeattie: thanks
<cr3> heno: I apparently have an ubuntustudio auto install but it hasn't been showing on /builds
<heno> cr3: that doesn't do any audio playing tests though right?
<cr3> heno: no, but it enables me to install the whole thing with only 1 minute of my time
<cr3> it's not rsync'ed in my lab though, where I could test with laptops. I'll start the download
<cr3> a T1 doesn't seem to be optimal for a lab :(
<cr3> anyone happen to have just a cdrom drive, not rw?
<heno> cr3: where is it stored, on the DC satellite server?
<liw> cr3, while cleaning, I found a plastic bagful of them actually. all broken. (why did I decide to keep them I have no idea anymore)
<sbeattie> cr3: I do, why?
<cr3> heno: yep
<sbeattie> grumble, grumble, tightvncserver in intrepid is sadly unreliable.
<cr3> sbeattie: if it's conveniently connected to a machine running hardy and above, I would appreciate the output of the commands: wodim -scanbus; wodim --devices
<sbeattie> cr3: let me boot it first.
<cr3> liw: thanks, but I wouldn't burden you with connecting those to a working machine
<sbeattie> heno: which vnc server are you using>
<calc> i made another failure, yipee :\
<calc> ubuntu alternate i386 rescue mode fails to enter rescue mode for me
<calc> the system did have a resized install so it had two copies of ubuntu on it, don't know if that matters
<heno> calc: 'a shell was found but an error occurred while running it'?
<calc> it popped up with a red message screen saying something to the effect failed to enter rescue mode
<calc> i can try it again once the current install is done
<heno> sbeattie: vino for displaying a running desktop, else I connect via XDMCP
<calc> i got the failure twice though so i'm pretty sure something is wrong there
<heno> sbeattie: I've not played much with tightvnc and friends
<heno> calc: I got it first with an encrypted disk (see above) and just again with a regular disk
<calc> heno: ok
<heno> so I would agree
<sbeattie> heno: oh, so you're duplicating the display on the headless machine?
<heno> where do we file that, agaist d-i?
<calc> heno: i haven't filed a bug about it yet, if you would like go ahead, no other failures had been reported yet so i wanted to make sure it wasn't just me
<calc> heno: or ubiquity maybe, alert cjwatson to it once filed
<calc> hmm actually ubiquity is the gui version right? so it would be d-i
<heno> sbeattie: I log in to it with ssh -X and then run vinagre from there to look at the kvm sessions transmitting to its localhost
 * heno grabs a screenshot and files
<calc> heno: he said 'rescue'
<calc> heno: apparently that is a package, heh
<heno> oh, ok
<sbeattie> cr3: hrm, I thought this machine had just a cdrom; turns out it has a dvd-rom (no writing ability); is that sufficient?
<liw> if firefox starts crashing on anything containing flash after installing flash, does that mean the test fails? I wouldn't fail it, but what's the policy on this?
<cr3> sbeattie: yeah, that's good too
<heno> liw: anything=1 thing or anything=everything ?
<liw> heno, at least three places
<calc> anyone here have a double installed ubuntu i386 that they can try rescue mode on quickly?
<heno> liw: I would flag it as fail
<charlie-tca> calc, what are you looking for?
<calc> charlie-tca: for me it fails to enter rescue mode, it is supposed to give an option of which install to change into
<calc> i'm trying to verify it isn't just my test system that is screwed up
<heno> 64-on-64 works fine
<charlie-tca> I'll try it here. be right back
<calc> ok
<sbeattie> cr3: on hardy http://paste.ubuntu.com/61220/
<cr3> sbeattie: thanks!
<liw> finished the ubuntu amd64 upgrade test (finally), now I think I may need to go to bed, my eyelids keep closing
<slangasek> 'night, liw!
<liw> there's not a whole lot of untested stuff, too bad I can't keep myself awake until it's all tested (damn this anti-caffeine lark)
<persia> liw, When not using caffeine, drink twice as much water (but sleep well this time)
<charlie-tca> sorry about the time
<charlie-tca> calc, it gives me a choice of all nine installations for root
<calc> ok
<charlie-tca> that is with i386, not 64-bit
<slangasek> is anyone working on kubuntu amd64 dvd? looks like it still needs attention
<sbeattie> hrm, the ubuntustudio cd is a tad oversized.
<persia> sbeattie, It's not a CD.  Never has been.  I've tried to get it down a couple times, but always without much success.
<persia> sbeattie, Should be able to burn a DVD with the iso, if you have the hardware.
<sbeattie> I do. Was just amused, is all.
 * sbeattie is punchy, amuses easily, and is reminded that he needs to finish making that second pot off coffee.
<persia> sbeattie, Ah.  In that case, it is a CD, but you need a CD burner that can do double-sided.
<slangasek> heh
 * charlie-tca needs one of those new burners
<heno> kub 64 dvd also pauses for a while on 5% of the ubiquity install, but otherwise seems ok
<heno> (let's see if it actually resumes though)
#ubuntu-testing 2008-10-23
<sbeattie> heno: did someone see it not resume?
<heno> sbeattie: the ubuntu DVD installs resumed for those with enough patience
<heno> the kubuntu DVDs wre not as well tested, waiting on the oem question
<sbeattie> Right, they resumed for me eventually, too, just wondering if they hadn't for anyone.
<heno> that said, I'm still waiting on this one 15 minutes later
<heno> ooo, there it goes :)
 * sbeattie is turning into a pumpkin but will be back in a few hours, and will be able to get to ubuntustudio then.
 * heno wanders off to get some sleep
<slangasek> 'night, heno
 * Hobbsee wonders if this oem mode is just going to hang indefinetly.
<stgraber> Hobbsee: kde ?
<stgraber> if so, yes it'll
<Hobbsee> stgraber: no, gnome.
<Hobbsee> and apparently it hasn't - it's just very slow
<stgraber> yeah, the last step is quite slow
<stgraber> it took it something like 20s here to close the assistant and finally open the user session
 * ara starts syncing server i386 image
<Hobbsee> morning ara
<ara> Hobbsee: well, evening now :-)
<Hobbsee> oh :)
<ara> Hobbsee: I am in Seattle for a conference. it is 9:22pm
<Hobbsee> ara: ahhhh.  I thought you were european or something
<Hobbsee> 3.23pm here
<ara> Hobbsee: how is the ISO testing going?
<Hobbsee> ara: pretty reasonable.  Right now, launchpad is dying *yet again*, so it's making it hard to report bugs.
<Hobbsee> the oem mode seems to come backmostly OK, andi discovered pastebinit is veyr useful!
<stgraber> enough testing for me today, see you tomorrow
<stgraber> Hobbsee: oh, you are using pastebinit ?
<Hobbsee> stgraber: yes
<stgraber> I really need to update it ... it's been months since I last touched the code and I still have some uncommited fix ...
<Hobbsee> do it quickly!
<Hobbsee> before release!
<Hobbsee> seems to worknicely, as my LP password is too long to type by hand.
<stgraber> I only do the upstream work now :)
<Hobbsee> well, release a new upstream of it,so someone else can get itin?
<stgraber> I used to do the packaging for Ubuntu but now it's just done in Debian and synced
<Hobbsee> ah
<ara> dl-ubuntu-test-iso script is not working for me to download server. i'll try with rsync directly
 * stgraber just added "fix pastebinit" to his todolist (that "bzr diff | pastebinit -" bug is annoying and the fix should really be released)
<stgraber> anyway, good luck with the remaining tests and see you tomorrow
<persia> stgraber, I don't suppose you'd be able to add a vim plugin to pastebinit
 * Hobbsee updates some kubuntu images
<calc> er i might have been seeing things when i just booted Kubuntu but it looked like it registered in Grub as "Ubuntu 8.10"
<calc> is that what it is supposed to be doing?
<calc> yea it called it Ubuntu 8.10 (looking at menu.lst)
<TheMuso> calc: Yeah that doesn't change between derivatives.
<calc> ok
<TheMuso> It would be a fair bit of work to make it be changed as well.
<sbeattie> ara: eh? I'm using the script right now... how is it failing?
<sbeattie> that said, if anyone has tips on how to use jigdo while making use of a local apt cache, I'm all ears.
<ara> sbeattie: I just added 'server' to the variants and it does not download
<ara> my variants line now looks:
<ara> VARIANTS="desktop alternate server"
<sbeattie> (particularly if it involves command line tools or python libs that could be incorporated into an updated version of dl-iso)
<sbeattie> ara: add it to flavors as well.
<ara> sbeattie: ah, ok
<sbeattie> err, add 'ubuntu-server' to flavors, that is
<ara> ok, I'll try that thanks
<TheMuso> sbeattie: You could loop mount a previous iso to get previous debs and then use jigdo. :)
<TheMuso> theres your apt cache.
<sbeattie> TheMuso: I have the cache already thanks to apt-cacher-import and doing roughly the same thing.
<sbeattie> It wasn't immediately obvious how to point jigdo at a local pile of debs.
<persia> sbeattie, You have Packages and Release files for your local pile of debs?
<persia> Ooh.  Even easier.  scanMenu='/var/cache/apt/archives/ /cdrom/' (or arbitrary loop mount location)
<sbeattie> persia: yes
<sbeattie> ooh
<persia> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Debian-Jigdo/ isn't official, but it's easy to read
<TheMuso> is the QA tracker slow for anyone else?
<slangasek> slow -> not loading at all
<slangasek> stgraber: ping?
<slangasek> ara: what conference is that, "Storm the Foothills of Mount Doom, 2008"? :)
<slangasek> has anyone done iso tests that they haven't been able to record on the tracker due to the timeouts?
<ara> slangasek: not quite :-)
 * ara leaves computer syncing and goes off to sleep
<EruditeHermit> hi, I have been experiencing hard locks with a radeon graphics card and Intrepid
<EruditeHermit> what do I need to do to debug it?
<persia> EruditeHermit, You'll probably have more luck in #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntnu-bugs than here.
<EruditeHermit> thanks
<slangasek> liw: hrm, you have two DVD tests marked as failures; deliberate?
<slangasek> (there are comments, but they don't seem to describe a test failure)
<lodder_> HI,
<davmor2> morning everybody
<lodder_> I would like know how I can participate in the testing
<persia> lodder_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Procedures is probably the best place to start.  Please ask if you have any questions.
<lodder_>  persia testing with kvm is that a good thing or do you really want to use a physicla hardware
<persia> kvm helps.  Real hardware is better.
<persia> (well, unless you're testing a virtualisation test case, in which case you need both)
<lodder_> persia: ok , I'll try to test on both system then.
<davmor2> lodder_: any testing of the install and apps helps thrash out bugs.  If it is on hardware you tend to come across bug that aren't visible on vm's (which pretty much use the same hw config)
<lodder_> k
<lodder_> well i'll start testing with jaunty
<liw> slangasek, the ubuntu i386 dvd tests for ubi install and d-i? I asked and heno said the firefox flash crashing was enough to fail them (I wouldn't have otherwise)
<slangasek> ah, is flash part of the test case there?
<liw> yup
<liw> I don't have notes of anything else failing
<davmor2> liw: is that on kvm?
<liw> davmor2, yes
<liw> curiously, flash works under an amd64 kvm guest, though
<davmor2> I'll got in on hw so I'll see if it crashes on that
<liw> I see there are a few untested cases still
<liw> should I start on those?
<Hobbsee> ouch.  Someone's managed to spell kathmandu incorrectly on the installer, i think.
<slangasek> they spelled it kathbuntu?
<Hobbsee> no, they spelt it katmandu.
<slangasek> liw: hmm, the test case only says to test flash against ubuntuvideo.com, not youtube ;)
<liw> slangasek, ubuntuvideo.com does not seem to exist...
<slangasek> true
<liw> so I got creative :)
<slangasek> but that's beside the point! ;)
<slangasek> tsk, always borrowing trouble
<persia> Hobbsee, That's usually accepted as an alternate spelling.  The sound is somewhere between that represented by 't' and 'th' in English.
<Hobbsee> persia: oh, is it?
<persia> At least that is my understanding.
<davmor2> slangasek: where are known issues being stored?
<persia> Google has 9,310,000 vs 2,740,000.  Wikipedia has both spellings in the entry.
<slangasek> davmor2: meaning what, precisely?
<slangasek> I find that most of the known issues are stored in software
<davmor2> slangasek:  evand wants to add the wait 10 minutes for the dvd to continue installing bug to the list
<davmor2> for release notes
<slangasek> is there a bug number?  if so, it should have a task opened on the 'ubuntu-release-notes' project
<slangasek> the actual release notes drafting is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseNotes, but I prefer that we have a bug open first
<davmor2> slangasek: evand has writen a bug for it :)
<davmor2> liw: seems to be working fine here
<slangasek> davmor2: from ubuntu dvd?
<davmor2> yep flash is working fine on hw
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> will you mark yourself as a successful test on the tracker?
<davmor2> yeap
<slangasek> cheers
<liw> cool
<davmor2> slangasek: done
<davmor2> liw: is your bug the flash issue?
<liw> davmor2, yes
<davmor2> did you know it wasn't publicly viewable :)
<liw> it's an apport crash report bug, it should become publically viewable as soon as launchpad's automaton has looked at it
 * davmor2 does oem install on ubuntu dvd
 * davmor2 and the missing kubuntu alt installs
<liw> slangasek, are you waiting for all test cases to be covered before the RC release?
<slangasek> liw: I'm waiting for Iowa to wake up again before the RC release; I plan to do most of this waiting asleep
<liw> slangasek, so doing further tests would be helpful? I guess that's what I'm really asking
<liw> i.e., whether I should continue testing or get back to fixing system-cleaner bugs :)
<slangasek> liw: we want all the test cases to be covered, yes
<slangasek> preferably before I wake up again so I don't have to spend any more time chasing them :)
<liw> then I'll start on a test case
<sbeattie> slangasek: what, they sleep in Iowa? My image of Iowa as a happening 24-hour hipster place was all a lie?
<slangasek> sbeattie: apparently the webmasters sometimes sleep :)
<liw> anyone working on ubuntu server i386?
<Hobbsee> liw: ara was
<slangasek> Koon is
<liw> anyone working on ubuntu server amd64?
<davmor2> slangasek: on kubuntu 64bit alt oem is amongst the tests left shall I deaf it out being as it will fail? or do you need confirmation of the fail?
 * sbeattie is getting annoyed at the number of i386 ubuntustudio coasters he's burnt
<slangasek> davmor2: just skip the kubuntu oem tests, please, we know those all fail
<davmor2> np's
<liw> sbeattie, dvd-rw ftw
<sbeattie> liw: annoyingly, k3b is claiming it verified okay and the iso I'm burning it from passes the md5sum check; trying both brasero and installing into a vm to see if it's not a problem with the image.
<davmor2> sbeattie: I had no issues with it if that helps ;)
<liw> sbeattie, a couple of years ago I bought a batch of cheapish but supposedly good dvd-rs. a friend and I bought a big shipment together to get the price really low. about 80% of the disks failed (successful burn, full of errors when reading).
<davmor2> persia: you about?
<persia> davmor2, I try to be.
<liw> (these days, I don't use optical disks unless I have to :)
<davmor2> did you get to the bottom of the studio issues?
<persia> davmor2, Yep.  A change got committed to bzr, but didn't get uploaded.  Background will be sorted shortly post-release.
<persia> I don't understand the audio theme bug exactly, but the basic sounds sound right to me, so it may not be critical.
<davmor2> persia: what about the screensaver issue
<persia> The last piece of the -rt kernel should land once RC freeze is over : it won't be the default, but it should improve the language of the release note.
<slangasek> arguably, it could land any time an archive admin has time to process it
<slangasek> it's universe + not seeded
<persia> davmor2, system tools/screensavers/* ?  I've not dug into that one enough : I've just been running through application testing on i386.
<persia> slangasek, Indeed, although I don't expect the archive-admins to have a lot of spare time until post-RC.
<sbeattie> liw: multiple discs fail to read at exactly the same sector, so I'm thinking it's not the disks; these are the first ones I've tried to burn post-upgrading to intrepid.
<persia> (and yes, someone should probably document application testing, but "Go make some noises and make sure the audio/MIDI subsystems all run reasonably" isn't nearly as much fun when there's a script.
<sbeattie> though, the one burnt by brasero instead of k3b wasn't bootable at all.
<liw> persia, personally, I hate it when test scripts don't tell me exactly what to at each step---since I do up to four tests in parallel, it's much easier to do them if I don't have to think
<davmor2> sbeattie: have you tried gnome burner?
<davmor2> sorry nautilus-cd-burner it's what I used I got good images
<liw> anyone with vmware?
<liw> ubuntu server amd64 is missing just one test now, but that requires vmware
<persia> liw, I can understand.  I just don't want to write something like "set up a basic backbeat in hydrogen, attach it through meterbridge, and verify the VU fall.  Insert a filter from jackrack and verify changes.  Create a baseline loop with muse, push through a bandpass filter created with freqtweak, and ensure timing is synchronised ..."  Worse yet, explaining the specific steps to do each of these.  Easier to spend a few hours every couple w
<persia> eeks making noise.
<liw> persia, I can understand. :)
<persia> davmor2, I found the problem with screensavers.  Not sure it will be fixed.  Did you already file a bug about it?
<davmor2> persia: no was trying for age to find out if it was a feature ;)
<davmor2> I can throw one together now though :)
<persia> Oh.  No.  Nothing in System Tools is ever a feature.  There have been at least three specs filed to make that menu go away, but it never gets finished.
<persia> I'll file it.  No issues.  I've just completed an ubuntustudio test I need to report to the ISO tracker anyway.
<liw> anyone working on kubutu dvd i386?
<davmor2> liw: no it's covered isn't it?
<liw> ubiquity oem install is missing
<davmor2> is doesn't work
<liw> oh, but... oem installs were to be ignored?
 * liw aborts
 * liw takes Kubuntu Desktop amd64 auto-resize
<davmor2> liw just started it
<liw> ok, then I won't take that :)
<davmor2> do you want to take lvm encrypt
<slangasek> liw: kubuntu oem installs, yes
<liw> davmor2, Kubuntu Alternate amd64 lvm? anything else from that set?
<davmor2> kubuntu desktops both need auto resize I think
<davmor2> that's about it then Yay
<davmor2> ara: you okay with server or do you want a hand?
<davmor2> not ara koon :-/
 * liw takes on a couple of auto-resizes
<persia> Anyone have time for a test of Ubuntu Mobile?  It worked for me, but I seem to be the only tester so far.
<davmor2> persia: I can probably
<persia> Which needs more attention  Kubuntu or Ubuntu Server?
<liw> persia, Kubuntu has four auto-resize tests pending, I'm working on those
<persia> And OEM setup is broken, right?
<liw> it seems so, yes
<persia> OK.  I'll look at a couple of the i386 server cases then, as they seem to be the most behind.
<mathiaz> persia: I've started the server test cases. Most of them should be covered in a couple of hours
<persia> mathiaz, Oh.  That's faster than I could do two :)
<persia> OK.  I guess we have coverage then, and I'll go look at some of the bugs that fell out from the test cycles.
 * heno waves
<heno> nearly there :)
 * heno starts two kub auto-resize tests
<liw> heno, I'm already working on them
<heno> liw: ok, I'll let them continue anyway just for the pure joy of it :)
<liw> heno, sure :)
<heno> or at least the 64 bit I started
<heno> I'll start up some server cases too
<persia> heno, mathiaz recently reported that the aut-server-test-case-farm was in full swing, and that more tests weren't required.
<heno> :(
<persia> heno, Well, there's always application testing.  The games aren't getting enough testing this cycle, for instance.
<heno> heh, ok. I'll do just the one overloaded test I've started
<heno> persia: I might test those at the weekend - I'll do some admin stuff for now
<persia> heno, If you're playing a joystick game, stick to i386 : there's a planned SRU to fix joysticks for amd64, but it won't land for release.
<heno> hm, joystick mines (?)
<persia> actually, if you've i386, and you install xserver-xorg-input-joystick, that ought to work.  Dunno if the mapping from the joystick buttons to the mouse buttons works though.
 * persia stopped being concerned once the regressions were understood
<davmor2> anyone doing server i386?
<persia> mathiaz is running the farm
<davmor2> okay cool so just mobile
<persia> Mobile's complete.  I just wanted a second tester :)
<davmor2> heno: things are sounding pretty complete now
<heno> davmor2: indeed
<heno> I'm doing a sanity check on server as well
<davmor2> persia: I'm just dling the image for mobile so I'll test that again
<heno> I'm not sure the automation covers everything, like and Landscape setup for example
<mathiaz> heno: correct - my tests don't include landscape testing.
<mathiaz> heno: note that the automation I'm refering to is not the stuff that cr3 is running usually.
<mathiaz> heno: these are tests I've created on my own.
<heno> mathiaz: ok. where are you running them? Locally or on machines in London?
<mathiaz> heno: they're also using preseeding and automated iso remastering. They're meant to create guests ready for each of the test cases registered in the iso tracker.
<mathiaz> heno: I'm running them on my own server.
<heno> ok, cool
<mathiaz> heno: cr3 lend me another machine that supports kvm
<mathiaz> heno: so it takes half the time to run all of the test cases.
<liw> kvm <3
<davmor2> brb
<pitti> hi
<pitti> so, RC iso testing looks pretty good
<pitti> the only thing which still needs some love is server/i386 (http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/2105)
<pitti> any chance someone could pick that up?
<liw> I can do at least some of those, but I need to go out and pick up some computer parts first
<Hobbsee> pitti: looks like persia and mathiaz were doing them
<mvo> I take jeos/kvm
<pitti> awesome
<mathiaz> pitti: doing it right now
<mathiaz> pitti: I've got some issue with my server host though.
<schwuk> Who's covering which server/i386 cases?
<asac> heno: there?
<heno> asac: here
<persia> schwuk, mathiaz
<persia> (and all)
<asac> heno: i would need someone to do a few quick tests on how NM exactly behaved in hardy.
<heno> I've done one too now actually
<asac> if someone has hardy installed it would take 10-15 minutes (at most)
<asac> its about #279262 ... and we are a bit in doubt if that behaviour really changed
 * heno looks
<asac> heno: the test would be:
<asac> add
<asac> auth eth0
<asac> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<asac> to /etc/network/interfaces
<davmor2> persia: Still can't get my acer to use wifi
<asac>  -> restart -> check whether NM managed eth0 (e.g. shows it in applet)
<asac> 2nd test:
<asac> just add
<asac> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<persia> davmor2, Which chipset?  Is that bug #284354 ?
<asac> (without auto eth0)
<davmor2> atheros
<asac> restart and see if NM manages it (e.g. shows that device in applet)
<persia> davmor2, Then I think you're hit by the bug.
<persia> Known issue.  See the last comment in the bug for summary of current discussions.
<heno> asac: I have hardy - I can try that in 10 min or so
<heno> (just wrapping something up)
<asac> heno: thanks. i will prod you in a few minutes ... just in case it slips through ;)
<asac> (as a reminder service)
<heno> :) ok
<davmor2> persia: brightness thing is still weird
<asac> heno: ppp - prod ping pong ;)
 * asac will reping in 10 more minutes ;)
<heno> asac-bot: I'm starting now ;)
 * asac heno started on task at 11:40 UTC
<davmor2> asac: is this to find out if nm actually tries to take back control from the manual setup?
<heno> davmor2: please help test as well if you have Hardy set up
<davmor2> I don't at the moment but give me about 12:30 minutes and I should :)
<asac> davmor2: this is about understanding whether the way we manage/blacklist devices is the same as in hardy
<heno> I have a call in a few minutes
<persia> davmor2, I can't reproduce : on my hardware the brightness control isn't supported at all.  Could you file a bug about that?
<davmor2> persia: what device do you have?
<persia> davmor2, Sharp D4.  I should be able to run a test on the Kohjinsha SR early next week, but not for RC.
<heno> asac: on the first case, there wired connection does not appear in the nm applet
<davmor2> persia: does it have fn key and brightness on it if so try it mine then triggers the u-m brightness control into working
<heno> and networking is not up
<asac> heno: ok thats hardy?
<asac> heno: networking is not up? is that because your wired device isnt connected to dhcp environment?
<asac> or just not up in applet?
<asac> e.g. ifconfig -a
<heno> hardy, yes. firefox does not return web pages. It's a laptop connected to a wire, wireless works but there are no open access points in reach
<persia> Booting now to try.  The fan is louder than the one in my full-size laptop, so I usually keep it off :)
<asac> heno: ok. just check whether ifconfg has an ip
<asac> ifconfig
<heno> asac: no IP, yes it normally gets it from dhcp
<asac> heno: err.
<asac> heno: run sudo ifup eth0
<asac> heno: we need to be sure that this test runs in a working wired/dhcp environment (which i thought you had)
<asac> and ifup should have upped that on boot and have gotten an IP for you  :/
<asac> anyway. if you dont have enough time because your VM is in a wired state right now, lets forward that to davmor2 ;)
<persia> davmor2, No.  The only Fn+foo keys that work are the volume keys.  But it's not well supported in general : it's all odd hardware.
<heno> ifup brings up the network, gives me an ip and makes ff deliver pages
<davmor2> persia: Okay
<heno> the wired network does not appear in the nm applet
<heno> I've got to run to do a call, bbl
<asac> heno: ok.
<asac> thats the first test then (though ifup should have brought up your interface for you)
<asac> unless you run intrepid
<asac> but if you are sure its NM 0.6 that you are seeing then its ok for the first test
<asac> ;)
<stgraber> slangasek: How long did the tracker not respond, could that have been the daily backup ?
<davmor2> asac: this backup is corrupt I forgot keeps giving grub 22 issue.  Installing anew and it's lunchtime so about an hour is that okay?
<asac> stgraber: did you see the example for the global homepage now shipped by ubufox?
<asac> davmor2: i dont have options ... so unless heno comes back before that, it would be great ;)
<davmor2> asac: installing now
<stgraber> asac: just saw it, thanks. I know some people who will be happy here :)
<heno> back. asac: case 2 then?
<mathiaz> I've completed most of the tests for i386 -server.
<mathiaz> They're all successful.
<asac> heno: yeah ;)
<asac> heno: remove the auto eth0 line from interfaces
<asac> restart and see if NM managed your wired from there on
<heno> asac: exactly the same behaviour as case 1
<heno> needed ifup to activate the interface - nm does not show the connection
<asac> heno: ok. would be nice if you could confirm that the behaviour is the same in intrepid. but thats ok. means we dont have any serious regression in this regards
<heno> asac: in intrepid (different box though) I see 'Auto eth0'
<heno> it's also showing a wireless point, not connected to
 * heno afk
<asac> heno: yeah. but you dont have anything in interfaces i guess
<asac> heno: the idea is to check what happens if you do the same modifications we just did in hardy
<schwuk> asac: just built a fresh hardy vm if you'd like me to test as well
<asac> schwuk: try the two setups:
<asac> prereq: ensure that your wired works perfectly with dhcp ;)
<asac> 1st. add to /etc/network/interfaces:
<asac> auto eth0
<asac> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<asac> -> restart your system -> check that you have an ip after reboot -> check that applications start in "online" mode
<asac> 2nd. remove auth eth0
<asac> (but keep iface ...)
<asac>  -> do the same, except that you need to manually ifup eth0 after boot to get a ip
<asac> schwuk: ^^
<asac> thanks
<schwuk> asac: Case 1: after reboot NM is saying "Manual Configuration", I have an IP address, and Firefox is "online" and browsing happily
<asac> schwuk: oh. sorry thought you were on intrepid
<asac> thanks for testing hardy though
<davmor2> asac: are you sorted or do you need another test?
<schwuk> asac: I can do Intrepid if you need that?
<asac> davmor2: yes. to be sure we should confirm the same on intrepid
<asac> or schwuk or both ;)
<asac> hehe
<schwuk> asac: better too many than non enough
<asac> ;)
<asac> yay :)
<schwuk> asac: Tried case 1 in Intrepid. Eth0 showed up as "unmanaged" in NM. ifconfig showed an IP address for eth0, but I couldn't proceed any further as NM kept using my wireless networks.
<asac> schwuk: ok thats right
<asac> schwuk: do you have a physical kill switch?
<asac> to turn off your radio?
<asac> consider to use that then to test the "just" wired variant
<davmor2> asac: works here "manual network configuration" under hardy (just wired)
<asac> thanks. if you could test intrepid on the next oppertunity (e.g. when intrepid is tested) that would be great
<davmor2> just doing test 2 then I'll move onto intrepid :)
<schwuk> asac: I tried the kill switch, but NM didn't believe me... Rustling up a quick Intrepid VM to re-test.
<asac> schwuk: hardware kill switch didnt kill the radio
<asac> sounds not really hard ;)
<davmor2> asac: first intrepid on it's way
<davmor2> asac: intrepid nm is not showing up on test 1
<asac> davmor2: two reasons:
<asac> 1. nm-applet isnt running
<asac> 2. NetworkManager isnt running
<davmor2> but I do have t'interweb
<asac> what is the case. plese check
<asac> davmor2: actually i think you hit another issue which i couldnt track down
<davmor2> asac: nm-applet is showing up in System Monitor and is sleeping
<asac> davmor2: ok so NetworkManager has crashed. do you have apport on?
<asac> i would love to see a backtrace of this issue that nobody could give me info about yet
<davmor2> I haven't switched it off
<asac> (doesnt happen on every boot)
<asac> davmor2: ok. then backup or submit that and then start NM manually to test ;)
<davmor2> asac: re booting
<asac> sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
<asac> ok or that
<davmor2> asac: yes every boot by the look of it.  restarted NM I now have the applet with an ! when I hover over it, it says "No network connection"
<asac> davmor2: yes. and what is shown inside?
<asac> in drop down?
<asac> davmor2: could you plese submit that crash?
<davmor2> wired network device is unmanged
<davmor2> asac: if I reboot now and run apport cli that should give me any info shouldn't it?
<asac> davmor2: ok unmanged is right.
<asac> davmor2: you should check that applications like firefox when started are online though
<asac> davmor2: you can submit the crash by double clicking on it in nautilus
<davmor2> asac: seems fine
<asac> davmor2: if you can reproduce maybe submit two crashes (remove them after submitting the first) to increase likelyhood that we get a good backtrace
<asac> davmor2: let me know about the bug ids. thanks
<asac> davmor2: no other tests needed
<asac> thanks
<davmor2> asac: there is no apport report on it.
<asac> davmor2: are you doing this in VM=
<asac> ?
<davmor2> no hw
<asac> davmor2: ulimit -a
<asac> what does that give you?
<asac> davmor2: if we cannot get a crash, please ensure that it doesnt happen when running with a pristine /etc/network/interfaces (e.g. without any entry except lo)
<davmor2> asac: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/ulimit.txt
<asac> davmor2: also the complete syslog after reproducing would be helpful maybe
<davmor2> apport-cli -p nm-applet = no pending crash reports
<asac> davmor2: no
<asac> not nm-applet
<asac> look in /var/crash please
<asac> but most likely you dont have a crash there, so plese post the syslog and say me at about what time you started your system. thanks
<davmor2> _usr_bin_canberra-gtk-play.299999.crash and _usr_bin_compiz.real.299999.crash
<davmor2> asac: do you want a copy of syslog fresh after a boot and then again with a fresh /etc/network/interfaces after a boot?
<davmor2> need to sod off back in a bit
<asac> davmor2: yes
 * liw back
<liw> just two ESC tests for the server remaining? those require vmware
<ara> morning everybody
<ara> how's the iso testing going? is there any flavour that needs a hug before I head to the conference?
<liw> ara, seems to me that there's two server tests remaining, waiting for someone with vmware
<davmor2> asac: No probs I'll do a bug report and add the syslog files do you want the ulimit -a adding too?
<asac> davmor2: no
<asac> davmor2: just the syslog for now
<davmor2> asac: bug 288174
<davmor2> 2 syslogs and 1 ulimit-a in a pear tree
<davmor2> asac: is that alright or do you need anything else
<asac> davmor2: i dont know
<asac> davmor2: the syslog where you logged in at 1600 looks like Networkmanager is properly running
<asac> even though you said you didnt see the applet at all
<asac> (and nm-applet running)
<asac> davmor2: could you please post the symptoms to the bug
<asac> i cant remember what was running/visible in which case
<davmor2> yes no probs
<asac> cool
<mvo> could some please test on a fresh amd64 install if flashplugin-nonfree gives a working youtube?
<davmor2> mvo: about 10 mins
<davmor2> mvo: installing now about 5 mins or so
<davmor2> mvo: work for me from video.google.com using a youtube video
<asac> davmor2: on amd64?
<asac> davmor2: www.youtube.com
<davmor2> asac: yes
<asac> on that site?
<asac> hmm
<asac> davmor2: fresh install?
<davmor2> asac: I just went onto youtube direct
<davmor2> and it works too
<davmor2> Yes I just finished installing it
<asac> ok
<davmor2> asac: I use video.google.com because you get the notice for flash install and then you can check immediately that it works
<davmor2> but it basically use youtube videos on the whole :)
<asac> davmor2: the plugin finder?
<davmor2> yeap
<asac> with gnash and swfdec next to it?
<asac> cool
<asac> finally a site with some sense :)
<asac> davmor2: could you please install gnash too
<asac> (next to nonfree)
<asac> and see if you can use the Tools  -> Manage Content Plugins to switch the plugin back and forth?
<davmor2> asac: yeap will gnash override or will I need to force the issue?
<asac> davmor2: well. install gnash. after that about:plugins should show both
<asac> if not you have to select the nonfree thing one final time in sudo update-alternatives --config xulrunner-addons-flashplugin
<asac> but with some luck you will see both plugins ina bout:plugins and then you should be able to switch the used plugin on the fly
<mvo> davmor2: thanks, excellent
<davmor2> asac: gnash just asked for codecs from gstreamer but is running
<davmor2> but the play icon hasn't disappeared
<davmor2> asac: not an issue on youtube it doesn't show you the play icon
<davmor2> asac anything else?
<asac> davmor2: can you switch back and forth on the fly?
<davmor2> trying now
<davmor2> grey screen of failed flash on try 3
<asac> ok
<asac> try 2 worked?
<davmor2> added swfdec
<davmor2> asac: between swfdec and adobe it's okay so I think it was gnash that killed it
<asac> davmor2: so you can switch back and forth from swfdec to adobe?
<asac> multiple times?
<asac> and gnash doesnt work?
<davmor2> asac: yeap minute I tried to change from gnash it greys again
<asac> davmor2: i can switch back and froth as much as i want with gnash/swfdec
<asac> but adobe flash with nspluginwrapper only works the first time
<asac> then it breaks the adobe flash thing
<asac> (and from there on nothing works anymore=
<davmor2> asac: so I can switch from adobe > swfdec and back no probs I can switch from adobe/swfdec > gnash but not from gnash back to the others
<asac> works fine on i386 without nspluginwrapper though
<asac> davmor2: i cant believe that  ;)
<asac> davmor2: try to just use gnash and swfdec ... after a clean restart ;)
<asac> restart of firefox
<davmor2> asac: having fun yet?
 * heno is away
<slangasek> stgraber: I wasn't poking it continuously; I guess it was about 15 minutes that it was unavailable to me
<stgraber> asac: I just gave a try at the new ubufox home thing, works correctly but I was wondering, is there any reason why I can't set browser.startup.homepage from another .js ?
<asac> stgraber: doesnt the bug closed explain that briefly?
<stgraber> asac: hmm, I haven't looked at the bug, only the /usr/share/doc/ubufox/ file, will have a look at the bug
<respider> where can I find ibex RC isos?
<TedC> any news on if RC will release today?
#ubuntu-testing 2008-10-24
<calc> anyone awake?
<Scorcher> yo
<calc> have you seen an issue during install that lots of various files are created with a gid of 999?
<Scorcher> no, have not tried to install yet...  was coming here to see how is been going.   Tring to decide if I am going to install now or wait for final
<calc> i did an install of ubuntu desktop amd64 and it made a lot of files with invalid gid's
<Scorcher> how do you know?  did you get an error?
<calc> i reinstalled my main machine then started looking around while setting it up and saw a lot of files with gid 999
<Scorcher> hrm, no idea
<calc> i think i will file a 'ubuntu' bug and assign it to colin he'll probably know where to look
<calc> i managed to use find to fix them up but that is a bit ugly for the release
<davmor2> Good Morning everybody
<davmor2> Guys has anyone got Bluetooth on their phone and intrepid machine?
<persia> davmor2, I have that combination.  What do you need tested?
<davmor2> persia: in beta I could just connect to my phone with very little in the way of problems now in rc I can't at all
<davmor2> It will eventually detect my phone but then I don't get the type this number in to pair page and instead get connection failed
<persia> davmor2, Hrm.  That's especially bad.
<persia> Do you have bluez-compat installed?
<davmor2> persia: also in hardy I could send pics from my phone to my pc by default now I can't :( is much glumness
<davmor2> persia: default install but will check
<persia> Yeah.  phone -> pc is a regression from hardy.  Install gnome-user-share to work around it.  Should be fixed for Jaunty, but fixing it for intrepid would mean apache2 as part of the standard desktop install, which is just wrong.
<davmor2> persia: seems to not be installed but also it isn't in main.  As I say in beta it works so something has been done to break it :)
<persia> davmor2, Hrm?  phone -> pc worked in beta?  It shouldn't have done.  pairing sounds like a regression from beta though.
<davmor2> persia: no sorry pc -> phone worked in beta
<davmor2> there are some bluez updates 2 ticks
<persia> OK.  You had me worried.  pc -> phone should still work.
<davmor2> last time phone -> worked was hardy :)
<persia> Hrm.  I thought those bluez changes made RC.  timezones are frustrating.
<persia> Some people had phone -> pc working for early intrepid alphas, but keyboards & mice were broken.
<davmor2> nope failing
<davmor2> bug time
<persia> Yep.  Let's hope it's something easy.
<davmor2> just revert back to beta for bt
<davmor2> persia: can you confirm this please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-bluetooth/+bug/288613
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 288613 in gnome-bluetooth "Intrepid: RC Regression.  Bluetooth no longer pairs correctly which it did in beta" [Undecided,New]
<persia> davmor2, Take me a bit, as I'll have to install beta and then install RC :)  Do you mind if I test with -mobile?  should be the same code, and lets me combine a couple operations.
<davmor2> no probs :)
<BUGabundo_work> hi
<BUGabundo_work> testing RC/daily from USB pen drive
<BUGabundo_work> getting into initframfs after squasfs
<BUGabundo_work> do I need to spam dev around here?
<persia> BUGabundo_work, What are you trying to express?
<persia> BUGabundo_work, In case you missed my last comment.  For what would you need to "spam dev"?
<BUGabundo_work> I did
<BUGabundo_work> pidgin crashed
<BUGabundo_work> I was talking to wgrant
<BUGabundo_work> on #ubuntu+1
<BUGabundo_work> about my suspend prob
<BUGabundo_work> so he recommended I testes RC/daily
<BUGabundo_work> I resynced my iso, and burned it to a pendrive
<BUGabundo_work> when I booted, I got thrown at a initramfs persia
<BUGabundo_work> can't see a way to get logs
<persia> Hmm.  None of the other testers reported that from what I saw.
<persia> How did you burn the ISO to a pendrive?
<BUGabundo_work> ok
<BUGabundo_work> that's why I'm reporting it
<BUGabundo_work> with usb-creator
<BUGabundo_work> tested 2 pendrives
<BUGabundo_work> both kingston
<BUGabundo_work> one 8GiBs and another 4
<BUGabundo_work> the first has already too much use
<BUGabundo_work> and seem to be failing to get to casper
<DistroJockey> the usb creator failed for me with a 2GB PQI flash
<BUGabundo_work> but the second is brand new
<DistroJockey> failed as in it couldn't find  linux  to boot from
<persia> Very odd indeed.  What error did you get on boot?
<persia> Especially odd.  What HW?
<BUGabundo_work> no error
<BUGabundo_work> just sent to busybox
<BUGabundo_work> after starting sqashfs
<BUGabundo_work> at 13.188889 seconds
<BUGabundo_work> its a laptop
<DistroJockey> I got syslinux to the  Boot: prompt
<BUGabundo_work> asi/asustek s37s
<BUGabundo_work> intel C2D 8300 at 2.4GHz
<BUGabundo_work> 4GiBs ram
<BUGabundo_work> using 64 bits iso
<BUGabundo_work> I've booted several times during beta until now from my 8GiBs pen
<BUGabundo_work> first busybox I've seen on ibex with this laptop
<persia> Does using Alt+arrow keys get you to a console log?  try booting with noquiet.  I'd recommend filing a bug against "linux", but don't know how else to get the logs.  Maybe someone in #ubuntu-bugs would have a better idea.
<BUGabundo_work> I can navigate on it, yes
<BUGabundo_work> I always clear the splash and quite flag
<BUGabundo_work> does noquite do anything diff?
 * BUGabundo_work visits #ubuntu-bugs
<BUGabundo_work> persia: no answer there either
<persia> BUGabundo_work, noquiet prints out the boot messages so you can see what's going on.
<persia> Maybe just file a bug then.  I'm fairly certain it's your HW, but don't know how to collect the information.  RC test window is closed, so there's nowhere for testers to report it specifically, other than as bugs.
<persia> #ubuntu+1 may also give you ideas.
<kabads> hmm - am I the only one who can't see the instructions to  upgrade in the email and release notes and the upgrading  details to upgrade to the pre-release of 8.10? The email  refers to the release notes, which refer to an upgrade page,  which only details upgrades to 8.04.
<persia> kabads, Check the bugs against ubuntu-website.  I think that was reported.  If it wasn't, please file.
<esac_> hi. does ubuntu have any concept of a stress test. i would like to install ubuntu+1, and then run an automated stress test which simply 'uses' the system non stop. does such a thing exist?
<persia> esac, There are a few people working on different sorts of automated testing, but I don't know of any suite that does what you describe.  If I were to put something like that together, I'd probably start with dogtail.
<esac> i wish i had the time to put it together. i just have 2 spare computers here i was thinking i could install daily builds on, and hook up a kernel debugger and just let them run non stop to try to catch issues
<muibe> hi everybody, it'd be nice to help little bit if it's needed
<persia> muibe, Best thing to do now is to grab the RC, test the applications, and file bugs.
<muibe> yeah, i've been testing the beta for a while and now I'm upgrading it into the latest RC version
<muibe> PulseAudio has been somehow buggy at least.. it worked without any problems in Hardy but I've had to tweak it quite a bit after the beta upgrade
<muibe> and the wireless driver of Atheros 5006 wasn't still working as it was the case with Hardy too
<muibe> Emerald crashes every now and then too
<muibe> problems with nvidia was mentioned already and i knew it before I upgraded..
 * esac has to find his system rescue cd so he can partimage his laptop before installing RC
#ubuntu-testing 2008-10-25
<lwolf> hi,
<lwolf> is this the chan for ubuntu intrepid ibex related questions ?
<lwolf> if it is , is there a known fix to the Xorg not starting problem on computer with two nvidia graphic card ?
<thekorn> lwolf, please ask this question in #ubuntu+1, it's the support channel for the current development version of ubuntu
<lwolf> thekorn, ok thanks for the info
<lwolf> bye
#ubuntu-testing 2008-10-26
<benjo> I had a problem with ubuntu8.10-RC on my macbook, the cursor is slow, the cursor on the touchpad is slow, I have to press for move it
<benjo> (hello everybody :D)
<benjo> I had the same problem with ubuntu-hardy
<benjo> now I use Ubuntu Gutsy - this version is very good :D
<benjo> (benjo status: out to dinner) :D
<ethana21> anyone here have cheese installed on 8.10?
<dcmorton> cheese?
<ethana21> yeah, the gnome iSight thing
<dcmorton> yea.. i'm installing it now
<dcmorton> although i don't think its going to do me any good.. no webcam
<ethana21> oh.
<ethana21> do you have an external cam with a webcam mode?
<dcmorton> i'm going to try to see if i can get it to work in a VM with the webcam on my macbook
<pimpy> hi there
<pimpy> hi there
<pimpy> question i am on beta 8.10 and i want to know if i have the same as the RC available to download ? thanks guys
<persia> pimpy, Just run update-manager, and pull all the updates, and you'll have RC+bugfixes
<pimpy> ok i have done all updates
<pimpy> so no need to dl the rc
<pimpy> thanks
<Axio> hi, how can I desativate Emulate3Buttons on intrepid ?
#ubuntu-testing 2010-10-25
<alourie> good morning
<lourie> hello
#ubuntu-testing 2010-10-26
<alourie> hello
#ubuntu-testing 2010-10-27
<ssalley> I'm working on the likewise-open package and noticed the test cases for it are fairly bare. I want to start adding some more (to cover some existing bugs) but I expect I'll be working on it intermittently. Is it okay to have incomplete test cases in testcases.qa.ubuntu.com? How is revision management for test cases for various Ubuntu releases handled (as I want to work on some that may be specific to Lucid (for updates) and Natty)?
<ara> ssalley, hi!
<ssalley> ara: hello
<ara> ssalley, we haven't figured out yet the two versions for the testcases
<ara> ssalley, but we are working on it
<ara> in the mean time, it is good if you could put them both in the same page, and we will version it later on
<ara> ssalley, as for the reviews, I am subscribed to all the changes in the wiki
<ssalley> ara, thank you
#ubuntu-testing 2010-10-28
<sulumar> Greetings
<sulumar> anything to test
<davmor2> sulumar: not with everyone at UDS no :(
<sulumar> personally i would love to be there
#ubuntu-testing 2010-10-29
<alexmoldovan> komputes: http://www.thevarguy.com/2010/10/27/gnome-developers-attack-canonicals-ubuntu-decision/
<alexmoldovan> komputes: at least there's something interesting happening
<komputes> alexmoldovan: "McCann noted that Unity’s principal designer just left Canonical"
<komputes> who dat me?
<komputes> who dat be?
<alexmoldovan> komputes: who's he?
<komputes> dunno
<komputes> “When you have been standing on the shoulders of giants for so long it is a bold move to leap off and hope you can fly on your own,”
<alexmoldovan> komputes: yeah...it's funny
<alexmoldovan> komputes: it's like a small soap opera here
<alexmoldovan> komputes: one is jelaous the other one got his feelings hurt
<alexmoldovan> komputes: the article it's a mess
<alexmoldovan> komputes: Bacon is a developer? Steve recently jobs announced Leo not Tiger....
<komputes> alexmoldovan: keep in mind it's only an interview with one Red Hat Employee
<komputes> alexmoldovan: jono is Community Manager, although I think he knows web programing (databases, php) as well I think he founded and contributed Jokosher
<UndiFineD> :)
#ubuntu-testing 2010-10-31
<alourie> hello
#ubuntu-testing 2011-10-24
<patdk-wk> jibel, membership renewal?
<letozaf_> Hello
<letozaf_> I need help on this:
<letozaf_> I have to report a kernel bug upsteam
<letozaf_> but when I try to connect to
<letozaf_> http://bugzilla.kernel.org/
<letozaf_> the page doesn't display
<letozaf_> I know there have been problems with the kernel site
<letozaf_> could this be a similar problem ?
<letozaf_> I got the instructions here >
<letozaf_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream/kernel
<letozaf_> is anybody there ?
<roadmr> letozaf_: kernel.org suffered a security breach a while ago, they haven't brought all the services back online, visit http://www.kernel.org and scroll down to Site News to learn more
<letozaf_> ok, but does this mean that I have to wait to report the bug upstream ?
<roadmr> letozaf_: apparently, yes :(
<roadmr> you could indicate so in the bug report you're working and see if someone suggests an alternative
<roadmr> but I don't think there are any :(
<letozaf_> ok thank you.
#ubuntu-testing 2011-10-25
<patrickmw> exit
<patrickmw> exit
<roadmr> I guess it eventually did exit :P
#ubuntu-testing 2011-10-27
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> Oneiric pre-release
<raavi> Hi all!
#ubuntu-testing 2011-10-28
<xens> hi there
<raavi> Hi all
<janak_> hi
<janak_> hi
<janak> hi
#ubuntu-testing 2011-10-30
<FlippingYoda> Hello
#ubuntu-testing 2012-10-22
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey jibel :)
<Noskcaj> typewith.me isn't letting me onto typewith.me/p/netbootppc i need to finish the testcase
<phillw> Noskcaj: I'm also getting a timeout.
<phillw> I've got to go out for a couple of hours, hopefully it will waken up soon.
<balloons> noskcaj, I guess I may not catch you
<balloons> Noskcaj, good morning!
<Noskcaj> balloons: morning
<balloons> your an early riser ;-)
<balloons> you may have noticed you've been added to the admin team for testcases
<balloons> that should make it easier for you to colloborate with everyone :-)
<Noskcaj> balloons: thanks, and its 6:30 am in australia so not really
<balloons> anytime before 7 am is early for me
<balloons> ;-p
<Noskcaj> ok
<phillw> hi Noskcaj, give me a ping when balloons has finished with you and I'll run through a few things with you.
<balloons> phillw, have at it
<balloons> Noskcaj, basically there's a wiki page and a sandbox to play in
<balloons> you'll like it :-)
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> i have done as much as i cam because of a bug in the installer
<Noskcaj> http://typewith.me/p/netbootppc
<Noskcaj> wxl: can you put the end on the netbootppc testcase as my g4 bugs out
<wxl> as soon as i get a new ac adapter Noskcaj :(
<Noskcaj> wxl: ok
<Noskcaj> wxl: is there anyone else who can finish it
<czajkowski> balloons: ping
<czajkowski> hggdh: ping
<balloons> czajkowski, you caught me :-)
<czajkowski> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-qa  the loco team ubuntu-qa are requesting this list
<hggdh> czajkowski: consider yourself ponged
<czajkowski> it falls under their naming scheme for ubuntu locos
<balloons> ohh boy
<hggdh> darn
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> I did bring this up to the QA folks a long time ago that they really needed to look at the naming
<hggdh> well
<czajkowski> all loco teams are requred to use the iso code ubntu-isocode
<balloons> sure sure.. Has this sort of thing happened in the past?
<balloons> I mean, at this point it could be confusing
<balloons> for everyone ;-)
<czajkowski> well
<hggdh> it could be, for either side
<czajkowski> we got their irc channel back recently which ye guys had already
<czajkowski> and the LP team again which ye guys had already :)
<balloons> they just want more :-)
<kaziweb> czajkowski: I'm here.
<hggdh> czajkowski: you mean 2 out of 3 done?
<balloons> I'm sure we can transition something
<czajkowski> hggdh: yup
<czajkowski> the last bit being their mailing list
 * hggdh sees the writing on the wall
<balloons> can we keep the archives intact etc.. if so, there' s no real issue
<czajkowski> hggdh: balloons basically when people searches for teams they find easier when it's all the same format
<balloons> just lots of communication and doc changing
<czajkowski> balloons: I'm sure you can get a downlaoded version of the archives with IS
<hggdh> czajkowski: no contention from me, I actually like standards that are followed
<czajkowski> and get them added to ubuntu-testing
<balloons> yes, but I'd like a seamless change
<balloons> anyways, it's just a question of doing it
<czajkowski> balloons: I'd like a lot of things, namely sleep :)
<balloons> no worries from me
<balloons> can we get some time for this one though?
<balloons> I'm leaving till UDS, then there is UDS :-)
<hggdh> czajkowski: rest assured, I will not prevent you from sleeping. Not by an action of mine.
 * hggdh reserves INactions as an option ;-)
<czajkowski> balloons: I'll be at UDS :D
<czajkowski> kaziweb: so look we are going to try and resolve this for you
<hggdh> czajkowski: can we discuss it there?
<czajkowski> as I said it's not a straight forward turn around to change this as there are archives that need to be moved
<balloons> yes if they are ok with giving us a bit to migrate then yep
<czajkowski> and I will do my best to get this sorted for you as soon as possible but it will not happen this week
<hggdh> czajkowski: basically -- from my side -- it is returning u-qa, but in a way we do not lose anything
<czajkowski> balloons: yeah hope to do it *soon* as they cant set up any list without this change
<kaziweb> czajkowski: thanks a lot. It seems very helpful. I'm sure we will get help on this.
<czajkowski> which means they can't do things either unless via irc
<czajkowski> hggdh: indeed
<czajkowski> hggdh: balloons I shall nab you both next week and we can sort out a RT to figure this out for the team if that's ok
<hggdh> ack
<balloons> that sounds great
<czajkowski> kaziweb: I'll keep you posted, can you give me an email address so I can get back to you and I'll mail hggdh and balloons now so we hhave it all on our radar
<hggdh> balloons: we better start thinking of a new name -- and, by the way, look at any other two-letter code we have
<balloons> lol
<balloons> we shall use big words
<czajkowski> hggdh: just make sure no country codes please :)
<balloons> no shortened codes :-)
<czajkowski> or I'll be back ;)
<hggdh> heh
<kaziweb> czajkowski: please give me your email.
 * hggdh will change nick to something even more obscure
<czajkowski> kaziweb: czajkowski@ubuntu.com
<balloons> alright -- I'm off..
<czajkowski> balloons: toodle pip
<hggdh> balloons: nice week, and until UDS
<hggdh> (have a) prefixed
<kaziweb> czajkowski: kazidxb@gmail.co
<kaziweb> czajkowski: kazidxb@gmail.com
<czajkowski> kaziweb: by the way I'm Laura, so not a Mr. :)
<kaziweb> czajkowski: I'm kazi
<kaziweb> czajkowski: I've received your mail and replied already for the Ubuntu Qatar Mailing list creation.
<kaziweb> czajkowski: I'm really very grateful to you for your continuous and prompt support for us.
<czajkowski> kaziweb: np
<phillw> kaziweb: that area was already being wound down, it is great to see it taken up by a new LoCo team, we are very happy that a new area of ubuntu has arrived.
<kaziweb> czajkowski: we have got this--> http://qatar.ubuntuforums.org instead of http://qa.ubuntuforums.org . Is this okay?
<phillw> kaziweb: I think jono is the best person to ask about that.
<czajkowski> kaziweb: this isnt the channel can we go back to -locoteams please
<czajkowski> phillw: nope tis the LC :)
<phillw> czajkowski: thanks :)#
<kaziweb> ok
<kaziweb> oops! thanks for reminding me.
#ubuntu-testing 2012-10-23
<phillw> good morning smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Hey phillw
<phillw> I hope life is treating you better than it is me for my piglet!
<smartboyhw> phillw, LOL
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey jibel :)
<dholbach> pitti, Aron replied on the libxml2 autopkgtest patch - to get it into Debian he asked me to add a python test case as well :-)
<dholbach> not quite the answer I expected, but I was happy to oblige :)
<pitti> dholbach: hah
<pitti> dholbach: (bah, static bindings!)
<dholbach> so I hope we have it in sync soon :)
<pitti> sounds great
<pitti> dholbach: thanks for adding this!
<dholbach> no worries :)
<dholbach> pitti, I added some more info to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/RequiredTests  - do you think we should be more explicit for example in the case of functionality tests?
<pitti> dholbach: hm, right now those do not have any tests, so pretty much everything helps
<dholbach> hum hum
<pitti> I mean exercising the most common use cases; for each individual project this seems rather obvious, do you think it's not?
<dholbach> I'll try to think of a good way to put that
<dholbach> you know, something else than "do whatever you want" :-P
<pitti> something like "Exercise the most common functionality and workflow"?
<dholbach> yeah, sounds good
<dholbach> :-(
<dholbach> :-)
<pitti> and perhaps a d-conf example, "check reading, writing of schema keys, handling of invalid values for types, and schema creation/compilation"
<dholbach> will add
<pitti> or for the file lens, "create a temporary home directory with some files, and check that these files are found"
<pitti> (but that falls into the "rather obvious" category, I would think)
<dholbach> perfect
<Noskcaj> can someone please finish this testcase http://packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org/admin/config/services/qatracker/testcases/1340/edit it cant go any further on my g4
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, OK I can
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, so what do you want me to add?
<smartboyhw> BTW Noskcaj welcome to the testcase admins team:D
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw: thanks, the bit at the very bottom(selecting the desktop environment), i think the testcase can be uploaded(slightly modified) for all desktop architectures
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, so you mean that how can people install their favorite desktop environment like Ubuntu And Lubuntu am I right?
<Noskcaj> yes, my mac bugs out before loading the command prompt after installing(just after restart)
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, so you mean "After the base system is installed, log in, and type "sudo tasksel" to select the system to install."
<Noskcaj> yeah, that stuff
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, OK I will do it now
<Noskcaj> thanks
<Noskcaj> how is it that all ubuntu irc channels have an op except this one
<smartboyhw> Hmm there is no ChanServ here weird
<dholbach> smartboyhw, the folks in #ubuntu-irc should be able to help out
<smartboyhw> dholbach, as it turns out: #ubuntu-irc doesn't have ChanServ too
<dholbach> I don't know where it's required or not
<dholbach> but the people in there are knowledgeable and should know how to set things up
<smartboyhw> Some do, some not. Maybe I should just forget about ht eissue
<pitti> gema, dholbach: just saw your current UDS testing slides
<dholbach> yes, the first couple of slides and the two last ones would be the ones Nick and I use
<pitti> gema, dholbach: so at the slide with "upstream testing", I'll do my blurb?
<pitti> shall I just add a couple of slides? most of my talk will be actual talking, as there's not much to screenshot there, but I might have a few
<dholbach> pitti, yeah, feel free to add more slides - I think I'll remove the one that says "autopkgtest" as you'll likely talk about that anyway :)
<pitti> dholbach: leave it there for now as a reminder
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> perfect
<dholbach> <3
<pitti> dholbach: but I can talk about it, sure
<dholbach> awesome
 * dholbach goes back to scheduling craziness
<pitti> dholbach: oh, hmm -- I can haz edit?
<gema> dholbach: what is that autopilot training stuff?
<gema> dholbach: is mmrazik taking care of that bit?
<dholbach> pitti, done
<dholbach> gema, yes, Nick talked to him
<mmrazik> ack
<dholbach> Nick is on holidays now
<gema> dholbach: ack, I will make sure I attend
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> wow - everything's like old machinery in here!
<dholbach> errr
<dholbach> well-oiled
<dholbach> excuse me :)
<gema> ha-ha
<pitti> dholbach, gema: for chronological order, and to better explain the upstream bits, it would be better to talk about autopkgtest first; ok for you if I swap the slides?
 * gema feels old now
 * dholbach hugs gema
 * dholbach hugs gema
 * dholbach hugs gema
 * dholbach hugs gema
 * dholbach hugs gema
<gema> thanks dholbach !
 * gema hugs dholbach :D
<dholbach> sorry about that - that was my personal reminder to get another coffee
<dholbach> must be post-lunch :-)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, wow too passionate hugging 5 times;P
<dholbach> pitti, sure sure
 * pitti turns some squeaking gears
<gema> pitti: go for it, you have a solid amount of minutes (8) that you can use however you want
<gema> pitti: that's an eternity at a plenary
<gema> :D
<pitti> gema, dholbach: so, 8 mins for autopkgtest + upstream, right? (that's more than enough for an overview)
<gema> 8*500 people...mmmhhh... 4000 minutes
<dholbach> I think you'd share some time with mmrazik
<dholbach> Nick and I are "just" going to take the first 5 minutes for some very general overview and the last 2 for announcements
<pitti> ack
<dholbach> the rest will be all yours to show the awesomeness everyone has been missing out on
<gema> dholbach: you say it as if there is much left :P
<smartboyhw> lol
<dholbach> gema: want to haggle? :)
<gema> dholbach: haha, I will leave that to pitti
<dholbach> gema, I wanted 15 minutes for my own - I have to feed wife, children and grandchildren!
<gema> it works better between germans :P
<dholbach> gema, what do you expect me to do?
<dholbach> gema, I already gave you a discount?
<gema> hahaha
<pitti> dholbach: so we need to set up that sparring, you throwing paper bugs at me and I fend them off with my jenkins bat?
 * gema feels like buying pijamas, now
<dholbach> I can try to talk Nick into speeding it up a little bit, we'll both be there a bit earlier on Sunday
<dholbach> pitti, haha, that'd be very funny
<dholbach> alright, time to walk the dog, brb
<pitti> dholbach, gema: ugh, 13 minutes at first try, I'll trim a bit :)
<dholbach> pitti, I'm sure we'll work it out one way or another
<pitti> ok, 9:30, almost there :)
<roadmr> this is probably the dumbest question I've ever asked :/ how do I install proprietary drivers on Ubuntu 12.10?
<holstein> roadmr: i just install the packages i need... under "software sources" there is a tab for "additional drivers" which has worked ok fo me in my testing
<holstein> !ati
<ubot5> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> !nvidia
<roadmr> holstein: oh ok, I'll look there. It's not too obvious to me but that may be because I'm biased towards being offered the drivers and/or having a very prominent jockey icon
<holstein> roadmr: sure, and just remember, theres is nothing about ubuntu/linux that keeps the manufacturer of your graphics chip from allowing the hardware to be supported "out of the box"
<roadmr> hello again folks, wondering if anyone else is having trouble installing proprietary drivers on 12.10 due to linux-headers-generic not being installed by default
<patdk-wk> hmm, headers have never been installed by default, I didn't think, or atleast, never on mine
<jackson_> phillw: is the netboot testcase ready for upload, smartboyhw and i are finished
<Noskcaj> sorry, xchat changed my name
<phillw> Noskcaj: ask wxl  to have a quick look over it. It's handy to have another PPC person check the logic :)
<wxl> i will when i get a new adapter, phillw / Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> ok, i can be used for any desktop architecture though phillw
<phillw> I'm just pullingin grub-rescue CD
<Noskcaj> *it
<Noskcaj> i made that one too
<Noskcaj> i think
<phillw> Noskcaj: great! Test cases not too scary. We have a whole suite to write for lubuntu (lxde) applications. Julien (our head of dev) has made a start. After UDS, Nicholas will convert them into the 'new' style and we can get to work on them.
<Noskcaj> i might start on one of them this-afternoon but now School :(
<Noskcaj> afk
<phillw> Noskcaj: enjoy!!
<phillw> wxl: one of my hard drives decided it is unhappy with life. I've had to back it up & reformat. Trouble is that grub got a little over excited and decided to also write itself to my 2nd hard drive, which uses grub legacy and my 'working' system no longer boots :/#
<wxl> doh, not fun phillw
<wxl> you got it figured out?
<phillw> I'm going to put grub2 onto it - just downloading the grub rescue iso now.
<wxl> good
<phillw> well, Ihope so... CentOS still runs the old grub. Not sure what will happen when I update the kernel in future - I could be opening up a whole can of worms :/
<phillw> disappointed that the 'I'll put grub where I want' bug still exists... But, such is life.
<phillw> oooh.. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20040549
<phillw> looks interesting!
#ubuntu-testing 2012-10-24
<dholbach> good morning
<pitti> hey dholbach, how are you?
<dholbach> hey pitti :)
<gema> dholbach: at what time do the tuesday lightning talks finish?
<gema> dholbach: I haven't managed to find the agenda beyond summit
<dholbach> it's in summit
<dholbach> giving open week talk right now
<dholbach> sorry
 * gema goes back
<gema> dholbach: no worries, I will be here later
<davmor2> gema: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/2012-10-30/
<gema> davmor2: I was looking for the after 6pm activities
<gema> davmor2: I am on the case already, I think there is some miscomunication , talking to msm and dholbach about it
<bdmurray> who could I speak to about jenkins dist upgrade testing and conffiles?
<bdmurray> this to be specific - https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Quantal/view/Upgrade%20Testing%20Dashboard/job/quantal-upgrade-precise-desktop/ARCH=amd64,LTS=non-lts,PROFILE=desktop,label=upgrade-test/198/
<bdmurray> hggdh: do you know? ^
<hggdh> bdmurray: psivaa, or jibel would be the best bets. Good chance plars is also up-to-date
<plars> bdmurray: yes, those fail every so often, some have had bugs submitted on them, tbh though not all have bugs submitted yet because it's a *lot* of failures in some cases, and at many times, are not well received.  We need to talk about what a better solution to this might be
<plars> clearly opening a single bug to cover all of them is wrong, but manually opening an individual bug for each one doesn't seem ideal either
<bdmurray> plars: the conf file test would be more useful if we knew what the file looked like on disk
<bdmurray> for example with release-upgrades we only have the version from the package release-upgrades.dpkg-ist
<bdmurray> I'd like to know what /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades looks like on that system
<bdmurray> also looking at apt-term.log from that specific test it doesn't look like the precise system is fully up to date as it has software-properties version 0.82.7.2 and 0.82.7.3 is current
<bdmurray> plars: how can this be sorted out?
<plars> bdmurray: is that always useful? my understanding of these files are basically things that are not in the new package any longer, and should have been moved to a different location, or removed entirely as part of the upgrade.  Also, they may not always be text
<plars> bdmurray: I'm sure the file could be saved it that's really useful, I'm just not sure I understand why it would be useful if the file is no longer in the new version
<bdmurray> plars: in this particular instance we can see the following:
<bdmurray> Configuration file `/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades' ==> Modified (by you or by a script) since installation. ==> Package distributor has shipped an updated version.
<plars> bdmurray: sorry, was on the phone and trying to look into this, from the one you pointed at it looks like python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol is the only thing that had obsolete conffiles, so I may have thought you were asking something else
<bdmurray> so its the contents of the text file that changed
<bdmurray> and the results I have are what the new text file looks like
<bdmurray> which I could have found myself by looking at the package
<plars> bdmurray: yes, the release-upgrades file is modified so that precise will upgrade to quantal by changing Prompt=lts to Prompt=normal
<bdmurray> and Prompt=normal is what comes with ubuntu-release-upgrader in quantal
<bdmurray> so there shouldn't have been a conffile prompt at all
<bdmurray> but without seeing what release-upgrades is from that system its hard to tell...
<plars> bdmurray: there's no complaint in the conffiles about the release-upgrades file
<plars> bdmurray: take a look at https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Quantal/view/Upgrade%20Testing%20Dashboard/job/quantal-upgrade-precise-desktop/ARCH=amd64,LTS=non-lts,PROFILE=desktop,label=upgrade-test/198/artifact/results/obsolete_conffiles.log
<plars> that's the only packages it found with obsolete conffiles
<plars> the release-upgrades file *has* to be modified to do the upgrade, otherwise there's no upgrade to test
<bdmurray> obsolete is not the same thing as modified
<plars> and the release-upgrades file is not the source of the conffiles test failure
<bdmurray> see the apt log at https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Quantal/view/Upgrade%20Testing%20Dashboard/job/quantal-upgrade-precise-desktop/ARCH=amd64,LTS=non-lts,PROFILE=desktop,label=upgrade-test/198/artifact/results/apt-term.log
<plars> bdmurray: but release upgrades is not the obsolete conffile,   /etc/ssl/certs/ValiCert_Class_2_VA.pem is
<bdmurray> and look for Configuration file
<plars> bdmurray: sure, that's fine - not a failure
<plars> bdmurray: the only failure from the tests that were executed in this job was the obsolete conffiles test
<bdmurray> okay, it might not make the test fail but it makes for a bad upgrade experience
<plars> and that had nothing to do with the file you are referencing
<plars> bdmurray: that's plausible, and to my understanding, expected if you hand modify a file so that you can force an upgrade from an lts release.  I'm not sure if anyone has tried filing a bug for this, but my impression is that this is expected and normal
<plars> and that hopefully you know you're going to get offered that suggestion since you hand-edited the file
<plars> bdmurray: in the normal process of an upgrade to a new release, say q->r, it would not be necessary to modify that to get the upgrade to happen, and there should be no warning from dpkg
<bdmurray> I've done many a dist-ugprade, from P to Q, after having modified release-upgrades and have never gotten a conffile prompt.  So I'm curious what is going in these tests.
<bdmurray> maybe there is extra white space in the Prompt line?
<plars> bdmurray: you're right, that one should fall below the threshold and not get actually prompted.  Are you sure it doesn't show up in the log anyway though?
<plars> bdmurray: looking at the autoupgrade code, what's basically getting run in this test is DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<plars> bdmurray: to be clear though, this is not the failure in the conffiles test that is referenced in that job
<bdmurray> plars: okay, I understand that. why are the .dpkg-dist files included though?  if they are useful for something it should include the conffile on disk
<plars> bdmurray: looking
<bdmurray> thanks
<plars> bdmurray: those are normally picked up and reported as possibly unexpected, but the release-upgrades one is specifically whitelisted from the report.  At some point those are all getting attached to the job for debugging even if it's whitelisted.  I'm not sure where off the top of my head, would need to dig a bit more
<plars> bdmurray: in this case though, it's specifically not reported as a failure because we expect it on this file, same for sudoers
<plars> bdmurray: I see where actually, I can fix it up.  The cp is done before the whitelist is evaluated
<bdmurray> I don't think it should be expected on the release-upgrades file
<plars> bdmurray: yes, it's expected because we manually modify the file
<bdmurray> but if you are manually modifying it to what the new release has then there won't be a conflict
<plars> bdmurray: in this case, it has been modified to what the new one should have, but I suspect it detects that the file has been modified, regardless of whether that's identical to what would be in the upgraded file.  I don't know the guts of how the upgrade detects modified files though
<plars> and in the case of an upgrade *to* a lts release, the file would certainly not match what the new file would have in it
<bdmurray> well that's true from non-lts to lts it would generate a modified conf file prompt
<plars> bdmurray: I agree, I think it would be nice if it actually checked to see if the modified file was a zero-diff against what it would change to, but I don't think that's how it works (I don't know the details though)
<bdmurray> plars: so what will happen with white listed things? will they no longer appear as artifacts?
<plars> bdmurray: I need to talk to others, theres no real harm in having those 2 (the only whitelisted files) show up as artifacts as they are not big.  As it stands, they are not reported as failures due to the whitelisting.  I could have it go remove the whitelisted files from the directory where artifacts are picked up
<plars> bdmurray: currently, it's basically just looking for all the .dpkg-dist files on the system and copying them across, then once it has them, it checks to see if there are any besides those two and reports them as a possible problem
<plars> it could be that sometimes it's useful to have them there just in case, but I don't think they've every been terribly useful
<bdmurray> if you are going to report them as a possible problem it would be less confusing if the white list were published somewhere or the conffile from the system were included
<plars> bdmurray: the whitelist is in the code itself, and corresponds to the files that are modified by the test
<plars> bdmurray: but those are *not* reported as a possible problem
<bdmurray> plars: where is the link to the code?
<plars> bdmurray: https://code.launchpad.net/auto-upgrade-testing
<bdmurray> plars: it might be helpful to include that on the results page
<plars> bdmurray: it can be found by looking at the log, showing where it pulled code from to run.  But I get what you're saying.  jenkins is pretty raw currently and leaves it to the person reviewing the results to just know and understand a lot of things rather than making it really clear what the failure is
<plars> and I think that's something that could stand improvement
<Noskcaj> phillw, wxl: is the netboot testcase ready for upload?
<phillw> Noskcaj: as far as i know, we're waiting on wxl to get a new power unit for his test machine.
<phillw> Noskcaj: the testcase  is 'uploaded', it just needs to be copied over for when the Daily Respins start... which should be shortly after UDS.
#ubuntu-testing 2012-10-25
<dholbach> good morning
<pitti> hey dholbach!
<dholbach> hey pitti
<jibel> Good morning dholbach and pitti
<pitti> bonjour jibel!
<dholbach> salut jibel
<luftballons> smartboyhw: hallo
<smartboyhw> luftballons, hello
<luftballons> I am greeting you from Germany :-)
<smartboyhw> luftballons, oh:D
<luftballons> luftballons =~ balloons :-)
<smartboyhw> luftballons, ah LOL
<smartboyhw> luftballons, my session starting in 43 minutes
<smartboyhw> any suggestions?
<luftballons> good luck!
<smartboyhw> luftballons, that is NOT a suggestion:P
<luftballons> be prepared with both enough content to last the entire time, or with answers to quesld they arise :-)
<smartboyhw> luftballons, :D
<dholbach> pitti, gema: maybe I should use https://twitter.com/DEVOPS_BORAT/status/261452373585694721 for one of my slides? ;-)
#ubuntu-testing 2012-10-26
<pitti> Good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> guten Morgen dholbach
<dholbach> salut jibel :)
<jibel> dholbach, I prepared some tools and documentation for the testing hackfest
<dholbach> ah nice
<jibel> dholbach, https://launchpad.net/auto-package-testing
<jibel> dholbach, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~auto-package-testing-dev/auto-package-testing/trunk/view/head:/doc/USAGE.md
<dholbach> awesome - I'll take a look at it in a sec :)
<jibel> dholbach, would you have time for a review?
<jibel> ack
<dholbach> jibel, that looks great
<jibel> dholbach, cool, thanks!
<jibel> dholbach, I think we should ask people to prepare a base VM before the event, so we don't waste time with that during the session
<jibel> in the announcement maybe
<dholbach> jibel, I think pitti said he had prepared a base vm which people could copy
<pitti> right, but doing that costs quite a lot of time, too
<pitti> I'll still bring it, of course
<pitti> (USB stick)
<pitti> and we should put it on the posters
<mvo> jibel: ohhhh, very nice it creates the test vm automatically now and runs automatically in it? very cool
<jibel> mvo, right, and you can even login and keep the VM after the run for investigation, cool isn't it?
<mvo> !!!
<mvo> yes
<dholbach> jibel, do we have plans to put this into the archive? :)
<jibel> dholbach, when I'll know how to create a package ;)
<dholbach> I was asking because I was wondering if I should put something about it into http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/auto-pkg-test.html
<dholbach> right now it just has this little blurb: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/auto-pkg-test.html#executing-the-test
<dholbach> jibel, ^ so once it's in the archive I think we should advertise it in the guide
<dholbach> thanks a lot for your work on this
<jibel> dholbach, I'm working on a juju charm for autopkgtest not sure we'll want to maintain this tool and the charm
<jibel> dholbach, unless I can share the scripts
<dholbach> jibel, to package the scripts they might need to be made aware of different paths
<dholbach> jibel, if you want we can look at this during the cycle
<pitti> $ cat ~/.adtrc
<pitti> BASEDIR=/home/martin-scratch/images/
<pitti> jibel: but when I run ~/ubuntu/auto-package-testing/bin/run-adt-test -r quantal -d -a amd64 -b lp:~pitti/ubuntu/quantal/coreutils/adt
<pitti> it still looks for stuff in /tmp/adt
<jibel> pitti, looks like a bug. I finish something, then lunch and I'll have a look right after.
<pitti> I'm looking into it
<pitti> ooh, I know why
<pitti> jibel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1306887/ fixes it; want me to commit?
<pitti> it still doesn't actually start kvm (looking into that next), but it does fix the paths
<pitti> right, qemu-img fails, -b doesn't exist
<pitti> odd, the backing file option is documented, but the manpage (nor --help) mention it as valid for "create"; only for "rebase"
<pitti> quantal regression?
<pitti> ooh, -o
<pitti> jibel: nevermind, that patch is obviously bogus; I'll think of something better
<pitti> jibel: better fix: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~pitti/auto-package-testing/fixes/revision/74
<jibel> pitti, thanks. merging
<jibel> pitti, do you have any other fix?
<pitti> jibel: I can push for cleaner history
<jibel> pitti, ack
<pitti> jibel: yes, I'm working on making the script run with set -e, fixing the qemu-img call, and whatever else comes up
<pitti> jibel: if you want, I'll keep pushing to my branch, and you take a look when I'm done?
<pitti> batch mode
<jibel> pitti, sure,
<jibel> pitti, I removed -e because it the script exited on return of get_free_port, it'd be nice to have it back
<pitti> ack, will do
<pitti> jibel: oh, seems qemu-img failed for a different reason; it seems it still accepts -b, but it's not documented
<pitti> jibel: I think we should change it to -o backing_file anyway (it's that way since at least lucid)
<pitti> yay, seems to run happily now
<jibel> pitti, what was the problem with -b ?
<jibel> -b?
<jibel> :)
<pitti> jibel: it's not a documented option
<pitti> jibel: oh, I moved /tmp/adt to /home/martin-scratch/adt, but that didn't update the symlink; that confused it
<pitti> I re-ran prepare-image with my BASEDIR fix now, working fine now
<pitti> hm, it's building coreutils in the VM, is it supposed to?
<jibel> no, it is not supposed to build coreutils
<pitti> $ ~/ubuntu/auto-package-testing/bin/run-adt-test -r quantal -a amd64 -b lp:~pitti/ubuntu/quantal/coreutils/adt  succeeded now \o/
<pitti> (except that I didn't expect it to build/install, just run the tests)
<pitti> jibel: ok, top three commits in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~pitti/auto-package-testing/fixes/changes, ok for me to push?
 * pitti deletes his old manual adt VM, this is so much nicer
<jibel> pitti, thanks for all the fixes. Feel free to push.
<pitti> jibel: ooh, that would be with -b, that doesn't supply --no-built-binaries
<pitti> well, I guess that's kind of correct
<pitti> jibel: mind if I add a --no-build option?
<jibel> pitti, I don't mind, I was not certain which options were best when testing from a branch
<pitti> jibel: I think defaulting to build is the safe option, as you might have actual code fixes in the barnch
<pitti> but if your branch only adds tests, this is a faster short-cut
<jibel> and I didn't want to expose all of adt-run options from the script otherwise it's easier to run adt-run directly.
<pitti> jibel: oh, nevermind; I didn't specify a package name; when I append "coreutils", it works
 * pitti read bin/testbed/run-adt more carefully now
<pitti> ♥
<pitti> this looks great now
<jibel> pitti, when the user just specifies a branch we suppose that he wants to build the branch
<jibel> when there is a branch and a package, we suppose that the user wants to tests the binary with the tests from the branch
<jibel> documentation patchs are also accepted
<jibel> :)
<pitti> jibel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1307065/ ?
<pitti> jibel, gema, dholbach: ok, so for Tue evening I now have a live demo how to adt-ify coreutils
<dholbach> great :)
<pitti> I guess we have a projector there, we'll need it for the lightning talks anyway
<jibel> Awesome!
<pitti> and we have three copy&paste-able commands from the wiki page to create a VM
<pitti> let's get ready to rumbleeeee!
<dholbach> mmrazik, there's something in the slides about autopilot training
<dholbach> mmrazik, do we have times/dates/rooms for that already?
<mmrazik> dholbach: you mean this one: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/meeting/21249/qa-r-autopilot-in-ue/ ?
<mmrazik> do we need to supply slides beforehand?
<mmrazik> dholbach: or you are talking about the plenary on Monday?
<dholbach> the plenary is on monday
<dholbach> yes, the slides still have TBD on them :)
<dholbach> mmrazik, so that's one session?
 * thomi was summoned
<mmrazik> thomi: dholbach is curious about the plenary slides. Are they ready?
<mmrazik> thomi: they seem to be tagged TBD
<dholbach> mmrazik, if it's just one session I can add it to the last slide
<dholbach> just wanted to make sure
<mmrazik> dholbach: the session on Monday is a workshop/session where people can have questions and where we can talk in more depth about stuff
<mmrazik> dholbach: yes. thats it. Plenary and then this single autopilot session.
<thomi> uhhh, they're ready, except that the date & time of the autopilot session might change, and I wanted to make sure they were accurate
<dholbach> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/meeting/21249/qa-r-autopilot-in-ue/ says 2012-10-31, which would be wednesday
<mmrazik> dholbach: we were just wondering with thomi yesterday how much is the schedule set in stone
<dholbach> thomi, if you say you will take care of updating the slide I'm happy :)
<dholbach> we can still change the last slide on Monday morning if you want
<thomi> dholbach: sounds good to me. slides 17 & 18 are the ones that need to be updated maybe
<dholbach> I'll leave that to you guys :)
<dholbach> thanks a bunch for all your work everyone
<dholbach> UDS will be great for automated testing
<Noskcaj> can everyone with a ppc computer please see if the netboot Bug #1071880 affects them so we can see what hardware causes it
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1071880 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Netboot PPC crashes with"Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1071880
<Noskcaj> also whats the command to get a hardware profile so i can upload mine
<phillw> Noskcaj: it's better to email the l-qa mailing list. Ensure you put PPC in the subject heading so that people know it is PPC related, thanks :)
<Noskcaj> phillw: i was about to, just putting it in the irc first
<phillw> Noskcaj: wxl did email about that, I'll ask that he put it onto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/PPC%26Mac64 so it easily found, I'm still restoring piglet at the moment but will have a quick look through my emails to see if I can find it.
<Noskcaj> phillw: thanks
<phillw> Noskcaj: http://pastebin.com/7vMCqsTq
<phillw> I'll try and get the wiki area done tonight (piglet willing).
<Noskcaj> i will run the profiler as soon as the lubuntu cd downloads
<Noskcaj> i have just sent off the email too
<phillw> yeah, just seen the email. I'm still battling with permissions / ownership issues from my restore... Well, it was a CentOS backup of my /home partition so I did expect some 'fun' importing it into Lubuntu 12.10 :D
<phillw> and we have another PPC tester :)
<Noskcaj> i saw that, Yay
<Noskcaj> and centOS to lubuntu, sounds very fun
<phillw> it's okay.. just a lot of chown -R / chgrp -R going on :P
<phillw> I know phil from ubuntu-classroom-backstage (he's one of the 'staff' on there) - He must have like my presentation the other day :D
<phillw> I' going to actually get around to burning an A3 12.10 CD and try it on the G3 (I think) upstairs over the weekend. It did run Xubuntu okay a couple of years ago, so fingers crossed :P
<phillw> kewl! the automatic passwords part of chromium is working! (CentOS uses Chrome, so I was not sure if they would actually transfer).... Happy Bunny :)
<phillw> wxl: please ping me next time you're about, thanks.
<wxl> phillw: crazy day today and looking like it might last for the rest of the weekend
<phillw> wxl: I know that feeling, just about got /home restored to Lubuntu 12.10 - next up is to the same for my CentOS system. anyways, do you have in mind a structure for people to post their PPC profiles up as per http://pastebin.com/7vMCqsTq onto the PPC wiki area?
<wxl> phillw: not necessarily
<phillw> wxl: I was thinking along the lines of "Model", "CPU", "GPU", "RAM", "Link to full Spec.", "Person who owns it".... ?
<wxl> phillw: see mailing list message about it
<phillw> wxl: that just states putting the pastebin up. for people to browse, I think it would be better to have the basic details on the page.
<wxl> phillw: sure we can do that. i think what you mentioned above works
<phillw> wxl: my rough draft for PPC hardware is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/PPC%26Mac64/HardWare please feel free to refine it!
<wxl> looks good phillw but i will edit it. not sure nv34m necessarily equals geforce fxgo5200 which is what that card is more likely known as
